# Today's Hukumnama



## luv4u (Jun 6, 2007)

*[June 7, 2007, Thursday 04:30 AM. IST] *
*soriT mhlw 5 ] *​*hm mYly qum aUjl krqy hm inrgun qU dwqw ] hm mUrK qum cqur isAwxy qU srb klw kw igAwqw ]1] mwDo hm AYsy qU AYsw ] hm pwpI qum pwp KMfn nIko Twkur dysw ] rhwau ] qum sB swjy swij invwjy jIau ipMfu dy pRwnw ] inrgunIAwry gunu nhI koeI qum dwnu dyhu imhrvwnw ]2] qum krhu Blw hm Blo n jwnh qum sdw sdw dieAwlw ] qum suKdweI purK ibDwqy qum rwKhu Apuny bwlw ]3] qum inDwn Atl suilqwn jIA jMq siB jwcY ] khu nwnk hm iehY hvwlw rwKu sMqn kY pwCY ]4]6]17] *

vIrvwr, 24 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 613) *

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :**soriT mhlw 5 ] *​hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ivkwrW dI mYl nwl Bry rihMdy hW, qMU swnMU piv`qr krn vwlw hYN[ AsIN gux-hIn hW, qMU swnMU gux b^Sx vwlw hY[ AsIN jIv mUrK hW, qMU dwnw hYN qMU isAwxw hYN, qMU swnMU cMgw bxw skx vwly swry hunrW dw jwxn vwlw hYN[1[ hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ieho ijhy (ivkwrI) hW, qy, qMU ieho ijhw aupkwrI hYN[ AsIN pwp kmwaux vwly hW, qMU swfy pwpW dw nws krn vwlw hYN[ hy Twkur! qyrw dys sohxw hY, auh dys-swD sMgiq sohxw hY ij`Qy qMU v`sdw hYN[ rhwau[ hy pRBU! qMU ijMd srIr pRwx dy ky swry jIvW nMU pYdw kIqw hY, pYdw kr ky sB auqy b^SS krdw hYN[ hy myhrvwn! AsIN jIv gux-hIn hW, swfy ivc koeI gux nhIN hYN[ qMU swnMU guxW dI dwiq b^Sdw hYN[2[ hy pRBU! qMU swfy vwsqy BilAweI krdw hYN, pr AsIN qyrI BilAweI dI kdr nhIN jwxdy[ iPr BI qMU swfy au~qy sdw hI dieAwvwn rihMdw hYN[ hy srb-ivAwpk isrjxhwr! qMU swnMU suK dyx vwlw hYN, qMU swfI Awpxy b`icAW dI rwKI krdw hYN[3[ hy pRBU jI! qusIN swry guxW dy ^zwny ho[ qusIN sdw kwiem rihx vwly bwdSwh ho[ swry jIv qyry dr qoN mMgdy hn[ hy nwnk! AwK (hy pRBU!) swfw jIvW dw qW ieh hI hwl hY[ qMU swnMU sMq jnW dy Awsry ivc r`K[4[6[17[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORAT’H, FIFTH MEHL:​We are filthy, and You are immaculate, O Creator Lord; we are worthless, and You are the Great Giver. We are fools, and You are wise and all-knowing. You are the knower of all things. || 1 || O Lord, this is what we are, and this is what You are. We are sinners, and You are the Destroyer of sins. Your abode is so beautiful, O Lord and Master. || Pause || You fashion all, and having fashioned them, You bless them. You bestow upon them soul, body and the breath of life. We are worthless — we have no virtue at all; please, bless us with Your gift, O Merciful Lordand Master. || 2 || You do good for us, but we do not see it as good; You are kind and compassionate, forever and ever. You are the Giver of peace, the Primal Lord, the Architect of Destiny; please, save us, Your children! || 3 || You are the treasure, eternal Lord King; all beings and creatures beg of You. Says Nanak, such is our condition; please, Lord, keep us on the Path of the Saints. || 4 || 6 || 17 || 

Thursday 24th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 613


----------



## luv4u (Jun 6, 2007)

*I* shall be posting *H*ukumnama by this time. However, due to net- connectivity being not so reliable these days anyone of us may post the *H*ukumnama here.


*T*hanks:advocate:


----------



## sachchasoda (Jun 7, 2007)

luv4u dear can you tell what font you are using for gurbani and punjabi translaton. thanks


----------



## luv4u (Jun 7, 2007)

*H*i* S*acha* j*eo,

*T*he above font is *'G*eorgia'. *I*t is availbale in this forum and any other *MS* word *s*oftware.


----------



## sachchasoda (Jun 7, 2007)

wow luv4u dear, you can read punjabi in Georgia font- can you please tell me what school teaches that.

Mool Mantra by the end of your post is appearing in punjabi,can  you  change your geogia punjabi for gurbani and its trasliteration into the same punjabi font so that moors like me  can read it please.

thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 7, 2007)

Respected all

The font thing continues to be a BIG problem. It has taken  me months to figure this out.

Luv4u is writing and reading what is called the Roman transliteration alphabet system. Actually any font can be used in the Roman system to render transliterations of verses from the original Guru. Georgia font, arial, courier and so forth can all be used in the Roman transliteration system. It changes Gurmurki script to  the Roman alphabet based on the original sounds of Gurmurki --  but not the original script.

Example in Roman transliteration alphabet:  scu gur kI swKI AMimRq BwKI iqqu mnu mwinAw myrw. Use your font library and you can rewrite this is any Gurbani font and recognize that it is Gurmurki text.

In theory anyone who began life using the Roman alphabet can use this system to understand the Guru without having to learn the Gurmurki script. The fonts used for the Gurmurki script are also numerous, for example Gurbani Web-thick.

Oh how I hate sounding like a know-it-all. 

But Roman transliteration is actually the only way I can read Gurmurki. So if everything were written in the Gurmurki script, I'd have to give up completely.

Gurmurki script is better than the Roman system because it is completely regular and systematic and the Roman transliteration system is not. There are several letters that change sound depending on where they are in a word. This does not happen with Gurmurki script and I wish I had not started with the Roman system because it is a pain.

I WOULD RESPECTFULLY ASK  WHENEVER POSSIBLE THAT BOTH ROMAN AND GURBANI FONTS BE USED SO THE PEOPLE WHO STARTED IN THE ROMAN SYSTEM CAN STILL FOLLOW WHAT IS HAPPENING. AND THE PEOPLE WHO KNOW THE GURMURKI SCRIPT CAN ALSO FOLLOW WHAT IS HAPPENING. I promise I will try to do this too.

Hope everyone is laughing now and not too cross with me because God is always cheerful.


----------



## simpy (Jun 7, 2007)

*June 7, 2007*


*Gurmukhi version:*


*soriT mhlw 5 ] *​*hm mYly qum aUjl krqy hm inrgun qU dwqw ] hm mUrK qum cqur isAwxy qU srb klw kw igAwqw ]1] mwDo hm AYsy qU AYsw ] hm pwpI qum pwp KMfn nIko Twkur dysw ] rhwau ] qum sB swjy swij invwjy jIau ipMfu dy pRwnw ] inrgunIAwry gunu nhI koeI qum dwnu dyhu imhrvwnw ]2] qum krhu Blw hm Blo n jwnh qum sdw sdw dieAwlw ] qum suKdweI purK ibDwqy qum rwKhu Apuny bwlw ]3] qum inDwn Atl suilqwn jIA jMq siB jwcY ] khu nwnk hm iehY hvwlw rwKu sMqn kY pwCY ]4]6]17]*


*translation:*

*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw : 
​hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ivkwrW dI mYl nwl Bry rihMdy hW, qMU swnMU piv`qr krn vwlw hYN[ AsIN gux-hIn hW, qMU swnMU gux b^Sx vwlw hY[ AsIN jIv mUrK hW, qMU dwnw hYN qMU isAwxw hYN, qMU swnMU cMgw bxw skx vwly swry hunrW dw jwxn vwlw hYN[1[ hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ieho ijhy (ivkwrI) hW, qy, qMU ieho ijhw aupkwrI hYN[ AsIN pwp kmwaux vwly hW, qMU swfy pwpW dw nws krn vwlw hYN[ hy Twkur! qyrw dys sohxw hY, auh dys-swD sMgiq sohxw hY ij`Qy qMU v`sdw hYN[ rhwau[ hy pRBU! qMU ijMd srIr pRwx dy ky swry jIvW nMU pYdw kIqw hY, pYdw kr ky sB auqy b^SS krdw hYN[ hy myhrvwn! AsIN jIv gux-hIn hW, swfy ivc koeI gux nhIN hYN[ qMU swnMU guxW dI dwiq b^Sdw hYN[2[ hy pRBU! qMU swfy vwsqy BilAweI krdw hYN, pr AsIN qyrI BilAweI dI kdr nhIN jwxdy[ iPr BI qMU swfy au~qy sdw hI dieAwvwn rihMdw hYN[ hy srb-ivAwpk isrjxhwr! qMU swnMU suK dyx vwlw hYN, qMU swfI Awpxy b`icAW dI rwKI krdw hYN[3[ hy pRBU jI! qusIN swry guxW dy ^zwny ho[ qusIN sdw kwiem rihx vwly bwdSwh ho[ swry jIv qyry dr qoN mMgdy hn[ hy nwnk! AwK (hy pRBU!) swfw jIvW dw qW ieh hI hwl hY[ qMU swnMU sMq jnW dy Awsry ivc r`K[4[6[17[


i hope this helps.

humbly asking for everbody's forgiveness*


----------



## luv4u (Jun 7, 2007)

*H*i Friend Sacha jeo,

*I* have to state that the font used  for English is Georgia. In gurbani I have in the computer anmollipilight /anmollipithick/and two or three other fonts. I am frankly, speaking, not sure the font that is picked up by the computer by default. I shall let you know by trying out a few. Yes, I can read gurmukhi very well and know a bit of German as well .Hope you would be knowing some other languages as well. Let me know please.

*R*espected *A*ad ji., I shall definetly post in the roman format as well.I may take some time as I have never used iot myself. Kindly bear with me for a day or two ,I hope to get acquainted with Roman or transliteration etc.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 7, 2007)

Luv4u

You are already posting in Roman. Thank you for being so kind. The Roman alphabetic system is what you are using already. What I was saying is that Georgia font is just one of 100 fonts that Roman can be written in. Just as Gurbani Web-thick is one of many fonts that Gurbani script can be written in.

Roman transliteration is just another alphabetic system for writing the Gurmurki of the Guru.

And you are correct. The Georgia font is probabaly a default font.

Don't do anything different! You are doing a great job.

And Surinder ji

*hm mYly qum aUjl krqy hm inrgun qU dwqw ] hm mUrK qum cqur isAwxy qU srb klw kw igAwqw ]1] mwDo hm AYsy qU AYsw ] hm pwpI qum pwp KMfn nIko Twkur dysw ] rhwau ] qum sB swjy swij invwjy jIau ipMfu dy pRwnw ] inrgunIAwry gunu nhI koeI qum dwnu dyhu imhrvwnw ]2] qum krhu Blw hm Blo n jwnh qum sdw sdw dieAwlw ] qum suKdweI purK ibDwqy qum rwKhu Apuny bwlw ]3] qum inDwn Atl suilqwn jIA jMq siB jwcY ] khu nwnk hm iehY hvwlw rwKu sMqn kY pwCY ]4]6]17]*

That is a good example of Gurmurki written in Roman text. Punjabi can be written in Roman text also. 

as in

*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw : 
hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ivkwrW dI mYl nwl Bry rihMdy hW, qMU swnMU piv`qr krn vwlw hYN[ AsIN gux-hIn hW, qMU swnMU gux b^Sx vwlw hY[ AsIN jIv mUrK hW, qMU dwnw hYN qMU isAwxw hYN, qMU swnMU cMgw bxw skx vwly swry hunrW dw jwxn vwlw hYN[1[ hy pRBU! AsIN jIv ieho ijhy (ivkwrI) hW, qy, qMU ieho ijhw aupkwrI hYN[ AsIN pwp kmwaux vwly hW, qMU swfy pwpW dw nws krn vwlw hYN[ hy Twkur! qyrw dys sohxw hY, auh dys-swD sMgiq sohxw hY ij`Qy qMU v`sdw hYN[ rhwau[ hy pRBU! qMU ijMd srIr pRwx dy ky swry jIvW nMU pYdw kIqw hY, pYdw kr ky sB auqy b^SS krdw hYN[ hy myhrvwn! AsIN jIv gux-hIn hW, swfy ivc koeI gux nhIN hYN[ qMU swnMU guxW dI dwiq b^Sdw hYN[2[ hy pRBU! qMU swfy vwsqy BilAweI krdw hYN, pr AsIN qyrI BilAweI dI kdr nhIN jwxdy[ iPr BI qMU swfy au~qy sdw hI dieAwvwn rihMdw hYN[ hy srb-ivAwpk isrjxhwr! qMU swnMU suK dyx vwlw hYN, qMU swfI Awpxy b`icAW dI rwKI krdw hYN[3[ hy pRBU jI! qusIN swry guxW dy ^zwny ho[ qusIN sdw kwiem rihx vwly bwdSwh ho[ swry jIv qyry dr qoN mMgdy hn[ hy nwnk! AwK (hy pRBU!) swfw jIvW dw qW ieh hI hwl hY[ qMU swnMU sMq jnW dy Awsry ivc r`K[4[6[17[*

Gurmurki and Punjabi are languages. Gurbani and Roman are alphabets. Georgia and Gurban-Webthick are fonts.

Should I back out now?


----------



## luv4u (Jun 7, 2007)

*[June 8, 2007, Friday 04:30 AM. IST] *


*



slok mÚ 3 ] ​​​​​
Kyiq imAwlw aucIAw Gru aucw inrxau ] mhl BgqI Gir srY sjx pwhuixAau ] brsnw q brsu Gnw bhuiV brsih kwih ] nwnk iqn@ bilhwrxY ijn@ gurmuiK pwieAw mn mwih ]੧] mÚ 3 ] imTw so jo Bwvdw sjxu so ij rwis ] nwnk gurmuiK jwxIAY jw kau Awip kry prgwsu ]2] pauVI ] pRB pwis jn kI Ardwis qU scw sWeI ] qU rKvwlw sdw sdw hau quDu iDAweI ] jIA jMq siB qyirAw qU rihAw smweI ] jo dws qyry kI inMdw kry iqsu mwir pcweI ] icMqw Cif AicMqu rhu nwnk lig pweI ]2੧] 


Click to expand...

*
*slok mÚ 3 ] *​*Kyiq imAwlw aucIAw Gru aucw inrxau ] mhl BgqI Gir srY sjx pwhuixAau ] brsnw q brsu Gnw bhuiV brsih kwih ] nwnk iqn@ bilhwrxY ijn@ gurmuiK pwieAw mn mwih ]੧] mÚ 3 ] imTw so jo Bwvdw sjxu so ij rwis ] nwnk gurmuiK jwxIAY jw kau Awip kry prgwsu ]2] pauVI ] pRB pwis jn kI Ardwis qU scw sWeI ] qU rKvwlw sdw sdw hau quDu iDAweI ] jIA jMq siB qyirAw qU rihAw smweI ] jo dws qyry kI inMdw kry iqsu mwir pcweI ] icMqw Cif AicMqu rhu nwnk lig pweI ]2੧] *

Sukrvwr, 25 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 517) 




> *pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :*
> *slok mÚ 3 ] *​b`dl vyK ky (j`t) pYlI ivc v`tW au~cIAW kr dyNdw hY (qy vrKw dw pwxI aus pYlI ivc Aw KloNdw hY), (iqvyN hI, ijs jIv-) iesq®I dy ihrdy ivc BgqI (dw auCwlw) AwauNdw hY auQy pRBU pRwhuxw bx ky (Bwv, rihx leI) AwauNdw hY [ hy myG! (hy siqgurU!) jy (nwm dI) vrKw krnI hY qW vrKw (hux) kr, (myrI aumr ivhw jwx qy) Pyr kwhdy leI vrKw kryNgw? hy nwnk! mYN sdky hW auhnW qoN ijnHW ny gurU dI rwhIN pRBU ƒ ihrdy ivc l`B ilAw hY [1[ (Asl) ipAwrw pdwrQ auh hY jo sdw cMgw l`gdw rhy, (Asl) im`q® auh hY ijs nwl sdw bxI rhy (pr ‘dUjw Bwv’ nwh sdw cMgw l`gdw hY nwh sdw nwl inBdw hY), hy nwnk! ijs dy AMdr pRBU Awp cwnx kry aus ƒ gurU dI rwhIN ieh smJ pYNdI hY [2[ pRBU dy syvk dI Ardwis pRBU dI hzUrI ivc (ieauN huMdI) hY—(hy pRBU!) qUM sdw rihx vwlw mwlk hYN, qUµ sdw hI rwKw hYN, mYN qYƒ ismrdw hW, swry jIAw jMq qyry hI hn, qUM iehnW ivc mOjUd hYN [ jo mnu`K qyrI bMdgI krn vwly dI inMidAw krdw hY qUM aus ƒ (Awqmk mOqy) mwr ky ^uAwr krdw hYN [ hy nwnk! qUM BI pRBU dI crnIN l`g qy (dunIAw vwlI) icMqw C`f ky by-i&kr ho rhu [21[



*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**slok mÚ 3 ] *​

b`dl vyK ky (j`t) pYlI ivc v`tW au~cIAW kr dyNdw hY (qy vrKw dw pwxI aus pYlI ivc Aw KloNdw hY), (iqvyN hI, ijs jIv-) iesq®I dy ihrdy ivc BgqI (dw auCwlw) AwauNdw hY auQy pRBU pRwhuxw bx ky (Bwv, rihx leI) AwauNdw hY [ hy myG! (hy siqgurU!) jy (nwm dI) vrKw krnI hY qW vrKw (hux) kr, (myrI aumr ivhw jwx qy) Pyr kwhdy leI vrKw kryNgw? hy nwnk! mYN sdky hW auhnW qoN ijnHW ny gurU dI rwhIN pRBU ƒ ihrdy ivc l`B ilAw hY [1[ (Asl) ipAwrw pdwrQ auh hY jo sdw cMgw l`gdw rhy, (Asl) im`q® auh hY ijs nwl sdw bxI rhy (pr ‘dUjw Bwv’ nwh sdw cMgw l`gdw hY nwh sdw nwl inBdw hY), hy nwnk! ijs dy AMdr pRBU Awp cwnx kry aus ƒ gurU dI rwhIN ieh smJ pYNdI hY [2[ pRBU dy syvk dI Ardwis pRBU dI hzUrI ivc (ieauN huMdI) hY—(hy pRBU!) qUM sdw rihx vwlw mwlk hYN, qUµ sdw hI rwKw hYN, mYN qYƒ ismrdw hW, swry jIAw jMq qyry hI hn, qUM iehnW ivc mOjUd hYN [ jo mnu`K qyrI bMdgI krn vwly dI inMidAw krdw hY qUM aus ƒ (Awqmk mOqy) mwr ky ^uAwr krdw hYN [ hy nwnk! qUM BI pRBU dI crnIN l`g qy (dunIAw vwlI) icMqw C`f ky by-i&kr ho rhu [21[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
*S*HALOK, *T*HIRD *M*EHL:​*R*aising the embankments of the mind’s field, I gaze at the heavenly mansion. When devotion comes to the mind of the soul-bride, she is visited by the friendly guest. O clouds, if you are going to rain, then go ahead and rain; why rain after the season has passed? Nanak is a sacrifice to those Gurmukhs who obtain the Lord in their minds. || 1 || THIRD MEHL: That which is pleasing is sweet, and one who is sincere is a friend. O Nanak, he is known as a Gurmukh, whom the Lord Himself enlightens. || 2 || PAUREE: O God, Your humble servant offers his prayer to You; You are my True Master. You are my Protector, forever and ever; I meditate on You. All the beings and creatures are Yours; You are pervading and permeating in them. One who slanders Your slave is crushed and destroyed. Falling at Your Feet, Nanak has renounced his cares, and has become *c*are-*f*ree. || 21 || 

*F*riday 25th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 517)


----------



## luv4u (Jun 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][June 9, 2007, Saturday 04:30 AM. IST][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]






			[/FONT]
		
Click to expand...





			[/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

*


> *rwgu DnwisrI mhlw 3 Gru 4 **<> siqgur pRswid ] *​*hm BIKk ByKwrI qyry qU inj piq hY dwqw ] hohu dYAwl nwmu dyhu mMgq jn kMau sdw rhau rMig rwqw ]1] hMau bilhwrY jwau swcy qyry nwm ivthu ] krx kwrx sBnw kw eyko Avru n dUjw koeI ]1] rhwau ] bhuqy Pyr pey ikrpn kau Ab ikCu ikrpw kIjY ] hohu dieAwl drsnu dyhu Apunw AYsI bKs krIjY ]2] Bniq nwnk Brm pt KUl@y gur prswdI jwinAw ] swcI ilv lwgI hY BIqir siqgur isau mnu mwinAw ]3]1]9] *SnIvwr, 26 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 666)


*rwgu DnwisrI mhlw 3 Gru 4 *
*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​*hm BIKk ByKwrI qyry qU inj piq hY dwqw ] hohu dYAwl nwmu dyhu mMgq jn kMau sdw rhau rMig rwqw ]1] hMau bilhwrY jwau swcy qyry nwm ivthu ] krx kwrx sBnw kw eyko Avru n dUjw koeI ]1] rhwau ] bhuqy Pyr pey ikrpn kau Ab ikCu ikrpw kIjY ] hohu dieAwl drsnu dyhu Apunw AYsI bKs krIjY ]2] Bniq nwnk Brm pt KUl@y gur prswdI jwinAw ] swcI ilv lwgI hY BIqir siqgur isau mnu mwinAw ]3]1]9] *

SnIvwr, 26 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 666) 







> *pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :
> rwgu DnwisrI mhlw 3 Gru 4 <> siqgur pRswid ] ​
> hy pRBU! mYN qyry sdw kwiem rihx vwly nwm qoN sdky jWdw hW [ qUM swry jgq dw mUl hYN; qUM hI sB jIvW dw pYdw krn vwlw hYN koeI hor (qyry vrgw) nhIN hY [1[rhwau[ hy pRBU! AsI jIv qyry (dr dy) mMgqy hW, qUM suqMqr rih ky sB ƒ dwqW dyx vwlw hYN [ hy pRBU! myry auqy dieAwvwn ho [ mYƒ mMgqy ƒ Awpxw nwm dyh (qw ik) mYN sdw qyry pRym-rMg ivc rMigAw rhW [1[ hy pRBU! mYƒ mwieAw-vyVHy ƒ (hux qk mrn dy) AnykW gyV pY cuky hn, hux qW myry auqy kuJ myhr kr [ hy pRBU! myry auqy dieAwvwn ho [ myry auqy ieho ijhI b^SS kr ik mYƒ Awpxw dIdwr b^S [2[ hy BweI! nwnk AwKdw hY—gurU dI ikrpw nwl ijs mnu`K dy Brm dy prdy KulH jWdy hn, aus dI (prmwqmw nwl) fUMGI sWJ bx jWdI hY [ aus dy ihrdy ivc (prmwqmw nwl) sdw kwiem rihx vwlI lgn l`g jWdI hY, gurU nwl aus dw mn pqIj jWdw hY [3[1[9[
> *






*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**rwgu DnwisrI mhlw 3 Gru 4 *

*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​hy pRBU! mYN qyry sdw kwiem rihx vwly nwm qoN sdky jWdw hW [ qUM swry jgq dw mUl hYN; qUM hI sB jIvW dw pYdw krn vwlw hYN koeI hor (qyry vrgw) nhIN hY [1[rhwau[ hy pRBU! AsI jIv qyry (dr dy) mMgqy hW, qUM suqMqr rih ky sB ƒ dwqW dyx vwlw hYN [ hy pRBU! myry auqy dieAwvwn ho [ mYƒ mMgqy ƒ Awpxw nwm dyh (qw ik) mYN sdw qyry pRym-rMg ivc rMigAw rhW [1[ hy pRBU! mYƒ mwieAw-vyVHy ƒ (hux qk mrn dy) AnykW gyV pY cuky hn, hux qW myry auqy kuJ myhr kr [ hy pRBU! myry auqy dieAwvwn ho [ myry auqy ieho ijhI b^SS kr ik mYƒ Awpxw dIdwr b^S [2[ hy BweI! nwnk AwKdw hY—gurU dI ikrpw nwl ijs mnu`K dy Brm dy prdy KulH jWdy hn, aus dI (prmwqmw nwl) fUMGI sWJ bx jWdI hY [ aus dy ihrdy ivc (prmwqmw nwl) sdw kwiem rihx vwlI lgn l`g jWdI hY, gurU nwl aus dw mn pqIj jWdw hY [3[1[9[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
RAAG DHANAASAREE, THIRD MEHL, FOURTH HOUSE: 
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU: ​I am just a poor beggar of Yours; You are Your Own Lord Master, You are the Great Giver. Be Merciful, and bless me, a humble beggar, with Your Name, so that I may forever remain imbued with Your Love. || 1 || I am a sacrifice to Your Name, O True Lord. The One Lord is the Cause of causes; there is no other at all. || 1 || Pause || I was wretched; I wandered through so many cycles of reincarnation. Now, Lord, please bless me with Your Grace. Be merciful, and grant me the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan; please grant me such a gift. || 2 || Prays Nanak, the shutters of doubt have been opened wide; by Guru’s Grace, I have come to know the Lord. I am filled to overflowing with true love; my mind is pleased and appeased by the True Guru. || 3 || 1 || 9 || 

Saturday 26th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 666)


----------



## luv4u (Jun 8, 2007)

*What is the Hukamnama? Importance in Sikhi*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]'Hukamnama' is a Persian word meaning a royal decree.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] In the Sikh context this is considered the Guru's word's of wisdom for the day. Sri Guru Granth Sahib is opened randomly to any page and the shabad on that page becomes the days Hukam (command). This practice dates back to the time when Sri Guru Granth Sahib was first installed in Gurdwara Darbar Sahib in 1604. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The daily Hukamnama presented here comes from Sri Guru Granth Sahib at Gurdwara Darbar Sahib in Amritsar.[/FONT]


----------



## luv4u (Jun 9, 2007)

The following will be useful for this thread and hence the following is produced so that the thread remains self-sufficient.

*GOD IN SIKHISM*

The definition of God is given in the very opening sentence of Guru Granth Sahib, which is called Mool-Mantar (Preamble of Japji):

There is but One God 
He is the Eternal Truth 
The Creator, All-Pervading Divine Spirit 
Unfearful, Without hate and enmity 
Immortal Entity, Unborn, Self-Existent, and
He is realized by His Own Grace.
Meditate upon 
Who was True before the Creation
Who was True in the beginning of the Creation 
Who is True now, and 
O Nanak, Who shall be True for Ever.
As a matter of fact the whole of Guru Granth Sahib is the explanation of the above definition. The Guru elaborates the concept of God in Rag Sorath:

The Unseen, Infinite, Inaccessible, Inapprehensible God is not subject to death or destiny. 
He is of no caste, unborn, self-existent, without fear or doubt.
I am a sacrifice to the Truest of the true.
He hath no form, or color, or outline; 
He becometh manifest by the true Word. 
He hath no mother, father, son, or kinsman; 
He feeleth not lust, and hath no wife 
Or family; He is pure, endless, and infinite; all light is Thine, O Lord. 
God is concealed in every heart; His light is in every heart.
He whose understanding's adamantine doors are opened by
the Guru's instruction, fixeth his gaze on the Fearless One.
God having created animals made them subject to death, and retained all contrivances in His Own power. 
He who serveth the True Guru obtaineth the real boon, and is delivered by repeating the Word.
Truth is contained in pure vessels; few there are whose acts are pure.
By seeking Thy protection, saith Nanak, the soul blendeth with the Supreme Soul. 
(Sorath Mohalla 1, p-597)
God is both Impersonal (Nirgun) and Personal (Sargun). Impersonal God is Formless and beyond the human reach. When He reveals Himself through His Creation, He becomes related and personal. It is just like the rays coming out of the sun. The source is Formless, and the whole universe is His Personal form. No form howsoever unique it may be, is independent of Him. Infinite can manifest into unlimited number of finites, but any number of finites, alone or together, cannot be equal to the Infinite. *So any finite form cannot be worshipped as God, Who is Infinite and Formless:*

"God is Formless, colorless, markless, 
He is casteless, classless, creedless; 
His form, hue, shape and garb 
Cannot be described by any one, 
He is the Spirit of Eternity,
Self-Radiant, He shineth in His Splendor."
(Guru Gobind Singh)
God neither takes birth nor does He die:

"Burnt be the tongue that says
The Lord takes birth and undergoes death." 
(Bhairon Mohalla 5, p-1136) 
The Guru warned that he was not God, and those who called him God, should fall into hell:

"Whosoever calleth me God 
May fall into hell." 
(Guru Gobind Singh)
i) God protects His saints and devotees from dangers, unless He wills that their sufferings and martyrdom should serve a higher purpose. To protect the righteous is His Sovereign Characteristic (Birdh). In the face of some acute dangers, saints have prayed for aid and intervention of God to help them in distress. God came to their help and protected them in a miraculous way. The stories of Prahlad, Dhru and others, and the autobiographic statements of Namdev and Kabir in Guru Granth Sahib, show His Sovereign Power to protect the righteous. Such miracles are part of the doctrine of divine Providence and Preservation. These supernatural miracles of God should be distinguished from the miracles of human beings performed by their occult powers, which in Sikhism are considered dangerous and unbecoming.
ii) 'As you sow, so shall you reap', leads to the theory of 'Karma', actions, good or bad, where a person is rewarded for his good actions and punished for his bad deeds. Therefore, according to the theory of Karma, a worst sinner will always suffer for his deeds and can never attain salvation. Guru Nanak has rejected this stating that pardoning even the worst sinner is the Sovereign Characteristic (Birdh) of God:

"Patat pavan prabh birdh tumaro." 
(Bilawal Mohalla 5, p-829)
'Redeeming the repentant sinner, is Thy Characteristic.'
(Translation of the above)
The Guru emphasizes that the sinner whom no body affords protection in the whole world, if he surrenders before the Almighty, becomes pure, that is he is blessed by His Grace: 

"Jis papi kau milai na dhoee Saran aawai ta nirmal hoee."
(Bhairon Mohalla 5, p-1141)
'The sinner who is patronless in the world When surrenders before God, gets deliverance.' 
(Translation of the above) 
The Guru reiterates that to save the saints, to protect the righteous, and even to redeem the repentant sinners is Paramount Characteristic of God.


----------



## roopk (Jun 10, 2007)

where is today's hukumnama?


----------



## roopk (Jun 10, 2007)

*[June 10, 2007, Sunday 04:30 AM. IST] *





> *DnwsrI m: 5]*​kir ikrpw dIE moih nwmw bMDn qy Cutkwey ] mn qy ibsirE sglo DMDw gur kI crxI lwey ]1] swDsMig icMq ibrwnI CwfI ] AhMbuiD moh mn bwsn dy kir gfhw gwfI ]1] rhwau ] nw ko myrw dusmnu rihAw n hm iks ky bYrweI ] bRhmu pswru pswirE BIqir siqgur qy soJI pweI ]2] sBu ko mIqu hm Awpn kInw hm sBnw ky swjn ] dUir prwieE mn kw ibrhw qw mylu kIE myrY rwjn ]3] ibnisE FITw AMimRqu vUTw sbdu lgo gur mITw ] jil Qil mhIAil srb invwsI nwnk rmeIAw fITw ]4]3]
> 
> ​AYqvwr, 27 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)
> (AMg: 671) ​pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :
> ...



*DnwsrI m: 5] *​*kir ikrpw dIE moih nwmw bMDn qy Cutkwey ] mn qy ibsirE sglo DMDw gur kI crxI lwey ]1] swDsMig icMq ibrwnI CwfI ] AhMbuiD moh mn bwsn dy kir gfhw gwfI ]1] rhwau ] nw ko myrw dusmnu rihAw n hm iks ky bYrweI ] bRhmu pswru pswirE BIqir siqgur qy soJI pweI ]2] sBu ko mIqu hm Awpn kInw hm sBnw ky swjn ] dUir prwieE mn kw ibrhw qw mylu kIE myrY rwjn ]3] ibnisE FITw AMimRqu vUTw sbdu lgo gur mITw ] jil Qil mhIAil srb invwsI nwnk rmeIAw fITw ]4]3] *

AYqvwr, 27 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 671) 


*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**DnwsrI m: 5] *​
hy BweI! swD sMgiq ny ikrpw krky mYnUM prmwqmw dw nwm id`qw, qy gurU dI crnIN lw ky mYnUM mwieAw dy bMDnW qoN Cufw ilAw, ijs krky myry mn qoN swrw JgVw-JMbylw lih igAw[1[ hy BweI! swD sMgiq ivc Aw ky mYN prweI Aws C`f id`qI[ haumY, mwieAw dy moh, mn dI vwsnw-iehnW sBnW nUM toAw pu`t ky n`p id`qw (sdw leI d`b id`qw) [1[rhwau[hy BweI! swD sMgiq dI brkiq nwl myrw koeI duSmn nhIN rih igAw, mYnUM koeI vYrI nhIN id`sdw, mYN BI iksy dw vYrI nhIN bxdw[ mYnUM gurU pwsoN ieh smJ pRwpq ho geI hY ik ieh swrw jgq-iKlwrw prmwqmw Awp hI hY, sBnW dy AMdr prmwqmw ny Awp hI Awpxy Awp nUM iKlwirAw hoieAw hY[2[ hy BweI! swD sMgiq dI brkiq nwl hryk pRwxI nUM mYN Awpxw im`qr krky smJdw hW, mYN BI sBnW dw im`qr-s`jx hI bixAw rihMdw hW[ myry mn dw prmwqmw nwloN bixAw hoieAw ivCoVw swD sMgiq dI ikrpw nwl ikqy dUr clw igAw hY, jdoN mYN swD sMgiq dI srn leI, qdoN myry pRBU-pwiqSwh ny mYnUM Awpxy crnW dw imlwp dy id`qw[3[ hy BweI! swD sMgiq dI ikrpw nwl myry mn dw FIT-puxw mu`k igAw hY, myry AMdr Awqmk jIvn dyx vwlw nwm jl Aw v`isAw hY, gurU dw Sbd mYnUM ipAwrw l`g irhw hY[ hy nwnk! AwK-hy BweI! hux mYN jl ivc, DrqI ivc, AwkwS ivc, sB QW v`sx vwly sohxy rwm nUM vyK ilAw hY[4[3[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
DHANAASAREE, FIFTH MEHL:​Granting His Grace, God has blessed me with His Name, and released me of my bonds. I have forgotten all worldly entanglements, and I am attached to the Guru’s feet. || 1 || In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I have renounced my other cares and anxieties. I dug a deep pit, and buried my egotistical pride, emotional attachment and the desires of my mind. || 1 || Pause || No one is my enemy, and I am no one’s enemy. God, who expanded His expanse, is within all; I learned this from the True Guru. || 2 || I am a friend to all; I am everyone’s friend. When the sense of separation was removed from my mind, then I was united with the Lord, my King. || 3 || My stubbornness is gone, Ambrosial Nectar rains down, and the Word of the Guru’s Shabad seems so sweet to me. He is pervading everywhere, in the water, on the land and in the sky; Nanak beholds the all-pervading Lord. || 4 || 3 || 

Sunday 27th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 671)


----------



## roopk (Jun 11, 2007)

*June 11, 2007, Monday 05:30 AM. IST] *






> *sloku mÚ 3 ] *​
> *siqgur qy jo muh iPry sy bDy duK shwih ] iPir iPir imlxu n pwienI jMmih qY mir jwih ] shsw rogu n CofeI duK hI mih duK pwih ] nwnk ndrI bKis lyih sbdy myil imlwih ]1] mÚ 3 ] jo siqgur qy muh iPry iqnw Taur n Twau ] ijau CutiV Gir Gir iPrY duhcwrix bdnwau ] nwnk gurmuiK bKsIAih sy siqgur myil imlwau ]2] pauVI ] jo syvih siq murwir sy Bvjl qir gieAw ] jo bolih hir hir nwau iqn jmu Cif gieAw ] sy drgh pYDy jwih ijnw hir jip lieAw ] hir syvih syeI purK ijnw hir quDu mieAw ] gux gwvw ipAwry inq gurmuiK BRm Bau gieAw ]7] **somvwr, 28 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 645) *
> 
> *pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :*
> ...


*sloku mÚ 3 ] *​*siqgur qy jo muh iPry sy bDy duK shwih ] iPir iPir imlxu n pwienI jMmih qY mir jwih ] shsw rogu n CofeI duK hI mih duK pwih ] nwnk ndrI bKis lyih sbdy myil imlwih ]1] mÚ 3 ] jo siqgur qy muh iPry iqnw Taur n Twau ] ijau CutiV Gir Gir iPrY duhcwrix bdnwau ] nwnk gurmuiK bKsIAih sy siqgur myil imlwau ]2] pauVI ] jo syvih siq murwir sy Bvjl qir gieAw ] jo bolih hir hir nwau iqn jmu Cif gieAw ] sy drgh pYDy jwih ijnw hir jip lieAw ] hir syvih syeI purK ijnw hir quDu mieAw ] gux gwvw ipAwry inq gurmuiK BRm Bau gieAw ]7] *

*somvwr, 28 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 645) *



*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :sloku mÚ 3 ] ​*

*jo mnu`K siqgurU v`loN mnmuK hn, auh AMq nUM b`Dy duK sihMdy hn, pRBU nUM iml nhIN skdy, muV muV jMmdy qy mrdy hn; auhnW nUM icMqw dw rog kdy nhIN C`fdw, sdw duKI hI rihMdy hn[ hy nwnk! ikRpw-idRStI vwlw pRBU jy auhnW nUM b^S ley qW siqgurU dy Sbd dI rwhIN aus ivc iml jWdy hn]1] jo mnu`K siqgurU qoN mnmuK hn auhnW dw nWh QW nWh iQ`qw; auh ivB-cwrn Cu`tV iesqRI vWg hn, jo Gr Gr bdnwm huMdI iPrdI hY[ hy nwnk! jo gurU dy snmuK ho ky b^Sy jWdy hn, auh siqgurU dI sMgiq ivc iml jWdy hn]2] jo mnu`K s`cy hrI nUM syNvdy hn, auh sMswr-smuMdr nUM qr jWdy hn, jo mnu`K hrI dw nwm ismrdy hn, auhnW nUM jm C`f jWdw hY; ijnHW ny hrI dw nwm jipAw hY, auh drgwh ivc snmwny jWdy hn; pr hy hrI! ijnHW auqy qyrI myhr huMdI hY, auhI mnu`K qyrI BgqI krdy hn[ siqgurU dy snmuK ho ky Brm qy fr dUr ho jWdy hn, (myhr kr) hy ipAwry! mYN BI sdw qyry gux gwvW]7] *
*[SIZE=-1]English Translation :* 
*THIRD MEHL:*​*Those who turn their faces away from the True Guru, shall find no place of rest or shelter. They wander around from door to door, like a woman forsaken, with a bad character and a bad reputation. O Nanak, the Gurmukhs are forgiven, and united in Union with the True Guru. || 2 || PAUREE: Those who serve the True Lord, the Destroyer of ego, cross over the terrifying world-ocean. Those who chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, are passed over by the Messenger of Death. Those who meditate on the Lord, go to His Court in robes of honor. They alone serve You, O Lord, whom You bless with Grace. I sing continually Your Glorious Praises, O Beloved; as Gurmukh, my doubts and fears have been dispelled. || 7 || *

*Monday 28th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 645)*
[/SIZE]


----------



## roopk (Jun 12, 2007)

*[June 12, 2007, Tuesday 04:30 AM. IST] *




> *sUhI mhlw ੧ Gru 9 <> siqgur pRswid ] ​kcw rMgu ksuMB kw QoViVAw idn cwir jIau ] ivxu nwvY BRim BulIAw Tig muTI kUiVAwir jIau ] scy syqI riqAw jnmu n dUjI vwr jIau ]੧] rMgy kw ikAw rMgIAY jo rqy rMgu lwie jIau ] rMgx vwlw syvIAY scy isau icqu lwie jIau ]੧] rhwau ] cwry kuMfw jy Bvih ibnu Bwgw Dnu nwih jIau ] Avgix muTI jy iPrih biDk Qwie n pwih jIau ] guir rwKy sy aubry sbid rqy mn mwih jIau ]2] icty ijn ky kpVy mYly icq kTor jIau ] iqn muiK nwmu n aUpjY dUjY ivAwpy cor jIau ] mUlu n bUJih Awpxw sy psUAw sy For jIau ]3] inq inq KusIAw mnu kry inq inq mMgY suK jIau ] krqw iciq n AwveI iPir iPir lgih duK jIau ] suK duK dwqw min vsY iqqu qin kYsI BuK jIau ]4] bwkI vwlw qlbIAY isir mwry jMdwru jIau ] lyKw mMgY dyvxw puCY kir bIcwru jIau ] scy kI ilv aubrY bKsy bKsxhwru jIau ]5] An ko kIjY imqVw Kwku rlY mir jwie jIau ] bhu rMg dyiK BulwieAw Buil Buil AwvY jwie jIau ] ndir pRBU qy CutIAY ndrI myil imlwie jIau ]6] gwPl igAwn ivhUixAw gur ibnu igAwnu n Bwil jIau ] iKMcoqwix ivgucIAY burw Blw duie nwil jIau ] ibnu sbdY BY riqAw sB johI jmkwil jIau ]7] ijin kir kwrxu DwirAw sBsY dyie AwDwru jIau ] so ikau mnhu ivswrIAY sdw sdw dwqwru jIau ] nwnk nwmu n vIsrY inDwrw AwDwru jIau ]8]੧]2] mMglvwr, 29 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 751) pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :
> sUhI mhlw ੧ Gru 9 <> siqgur pRswid ] ​(jIv mwieAw dy suhx`p ƒ vyK vyK ky Pu`ldw hY, pr ieh mwieAw dw swQ ksuMBy dy rMg vrgw hI hY) ksuMBy dy Pu`l dw rMg k`cw huMdw hY, QoVw icr hI rihMdw hY, cwr idn hI itkdw hY [ mwieAw dI vpwrn jIv-iesq®I pRBU-nwm qoN KuMJ ky (mwieAw-ksuMBy dy) BulyKy ivc kurwhy pY jWdI hY, T`gI jWdI hY, qy ies dw Awqmk jIvn (dw srmwieAw) l`uitAw jWdw hY [ hy BweI! jy sdw-iQr pRBU dy ipAwr-rMg ivc rMgy jweIey, qW muV muV jnm (dw gyV) mu`k jWdw hY [1[ hy BweI! jyhVy bMdy prmwqmw dw pRym-rMg lw ky rMgy jWdy hn auhnW dy rMgy hoey mn ƒ iksy hor rMg dI loV nhIN rih jWdI (nwm ivc r`qy ƒ) iksy hor krm-suhj dI muQwjI nhIN rihMdI [ (pr ieh nwm-rMg prmwqmw Awp hI dyNdw hY, so) aus sdw-iQr rihx vwly ƒ qy (jIvW dy mn ƒ Awpxy pRym-rMg nwl) rMgx vwly pRBU ƒ ic`q lw ky ismrnw cwhIdw hY [1[rhwau[ hy ijMdy! jy qUM cwry kUMtW BwldI iPryN qW BI cMgy BwgW qoN ibnw nwm-Dn nhIN l`Bdw [ jy AOgux ny qyry mn ƒ T`g ilAw hY, qy jy ies Awqmk dSw ivc qUM (qIrQ AwidkW qy BI) iPryN, qW BI iSkwrI dy bwhroN ilPx vWg qUM (Awpxy iehnW au~dmW dI rwhIN) kbUl nhIN hovyNgI [ ijnHW dI gurU ny rwKI kIqI, jyhVy gurU dy Sbd dI brkiq nwl mn ivc pRBU-nwm nwl rMgy gey hn, auhI (mwieAw dy moh qy ivkwrW qoN) bcdy hn [2[ (bguly vyKx ƒ ic`ty hn, qIrQW auqy BI invws r`Kdy hn, pr smwDI lw ky m`CIAW hI PVdy hn, iqvyN hI) ijnHW dy k`pVy qW ic`ty hn pr mn mYly hn qy inrdeI hn auhnW dy mUMhoN (AwKx nwl mn ivc) pRBU dw nwm prgt nhIN huMdw auh (bwhroN swD id`sdy hn Asl ivc) cor hn, auh mwieAw dy moh ivc Psy hoey hn [3[ (mwieAw-vyVHy mnu`K dw) mn sdw dunIAw vwly cwau-mlHwr hI krdw hY qy sdw suK hI mMgdw hY, pr (ijqnw icr) krqwr aus dy ic`q ivc nhIN v`sdw, aus ƒ muV muV du`K ivAwpdy rihMdy hn [ (hW,) ijs mn ivc suK duK dyx vwlw prmwqmw v`s pYNdw hY, aus ƒ koeI iq®Snw nhIN rih jWdI (qy auh suKW dI lwlsw nhIN krdw) [4[ (jIv-vxjwrw ieQy nwm dw vxj krn AwieAw hY, pr jyhVw jIv ieh vxj ivswr ky ivkwrW dw krzw Awpxy isr cwVHn l`g pYNdw hY, aus) krzweI ƒ s`dw pYNdw hY; jmrwj aus dy isr auqy cot mwrdw hY, aus dy swry kIqy krmW dw ivcwr kr ky aus qoN pu`Cdw hY qy aus qoN auh lyKw mMgdw hY jo (aus dy izMmy) dyxw bxdw hY [ ijs jIv vxjwry dy AMdr sdw-iQr pRBU dI lgn hovy, auh jmrwj dI mwr qoN bc jWdw hY, b^Sxhwr pRBU aus auqy myhr krdw hY [5[ jy prmwqmw qoN ibnw iksy hor ƒ im`qr bxwieAw jwey, qW (Ajyhy im`qr bxwx vwlw) im`tI ivc rl jWdw hY Awqmk mOqy mr jWdw hY [ mwieAw dy bhuqy rMg-qmwSy vyK ky auh kurwhy pwieAw jWdw hY, shI jIvn-rwh qoN KuMJ KuMJ ky auh jnm mrn dy gyV ivc pY jWdw hY [ (ies gyV ivcoN) prmwqmw dI myhr dI nzr nwl hI ^lwsI pweIdI hY, auh pRBU myhr dI ingwh nwl (gurU-crnW ivc) imlw ky Awpxy nwl imlw lYNdw hY [6[ hy Avysly qy igAwn-hIx jIv! gurU dI srn pYx qoN ibnw prmwqmw nwl fUMGI sWJ dI Aws ivArQ hY [ kIqy hoey cMgy mMdy krmW dy sMskwr qW hr vyly AMdr mOjUd hI hn, (jy gurU dI srn nwh peIey, qW auh AMdrly cMgy mMdy sMskwr cMgy mMdy pwsy iK`cdy hn) qy ies iK`cw-iK`cI ivc ^uAwr hovIdw hY [ gur-Sbd dw Awsrw lYx qoN ibnw lokweI (dunIAw vwly) sihm ivc gRsI rihMdI hY, AjyhI lokweI ƒ Awqmk mOq ny (hr vyly) AwpxI q`k ivc r`iKAw huMdw hY [2[ ijs krqwr ny ieh isRStI rcI hY, qy rc ky ies ƒ itkwieAw hoieAw hY, auh hryk jIv ƒ Awsrw dy irhw hY [ aus ƒ kdy BI mn qoN Bulwxw nhIN, auh sdw hI sB ƒ dwqW dyx vwlw hY [ hy nwnk! (Ardws kr ik) prmwqmw dw nwm kdy nwh Bu`ly [ prmwqmw inAwsirAW dw Awsrw hY [8[1[2[*



*sUhI mhlw ੧ Gru 9 *
*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​*kcw rMgu ksuMB kw QoViVAw idn cwir jIau ] ivxu nwvY BRim BulIAw Tig muTI kUiVAwir jIau ] scy syqI riqAw jnmu n dUjI vwr jIau ]੧] rMgy kw ikAw rMgIAY jo rqy rMgu lwie jIau ] rMgx vwlw syvIAY scy isau icqu lwie jIau ]੧] rhwau ] cwry kuMfw jy Bvih ibnu Bwgw Dnu nwih jIau ] Avgix muTI jy iPrih biDk Qwie n pwih jIau ] guir rwKy sy aubry sbid rqy mn mwih jIau ]2] icty ijn ky kpVy mYly icq kTor jIau ] iqn muiK nwmu n aUpjY dUjY ivAwpy cor jIau ] mUlu n bUJih Awpxw sy psUAw sy For jIau ]3] inq inq KusIAw mnu kry inq inq mMgY suK jIau ] krqw iciq n AwveI iPir iPir lgih duK jIau ] suK duK dwqw min vsY iqqu qin kYsI BuK jIau ]4] bwkI vwlw qlbIAY isir mwry jMdwru jIau ] lyKw mMgY dyvxw puCY kir bIcwru jIau ] scy kI ilv aubrY bKsy bKsxhwru jIau ]5] An ko kIjY imqVw Kwku rlY mir jwie jIau ] bhu rMg dyiK BulwieAw Buil Buil AwvY jwie jIau ] ndir pRBU qy CutIAY ndrI myil imlwie jIau ]6] gwPl igAwn ivhUixAw gur ibnu igAwnu n Bwil jIau ] iKMcoqwix ivgucIAY burw Blw duie nwil jIau ] ibnu sbdY BY riqAw sB johI jmkwil jIau ]7] ijin kir kwrxu DwirAw sBsY dyie AwDwru jIau ] so ikau mnhu ivswrIAY sdw sdw dwqwru jIau ] nwnk nwmu n vIsrY inDwrw AwDwru jIau ]8]੧]2] *

mMglvwr, 29 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 751) 


*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**sUhI mhlw ੧ Gru 9 *

*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​(jIv mwieAw dy suhx`p ƒ vyK vyK ky Pu`ldw hY, pr ieh mwieAw dw swQ ksuMBy dy rMg vrgw hI hY) ksuMBy dy Pu`l dw rMg k`cw huMdw hY, QoVw icr hI rihMdw hY, cwr idn hI itkdw hY [ mwieAw dI vpwrn jIv-iesq®I pRBU-nwm qoN KuMJ ky (mwieAw-ksuMBy dy) BulyKy ivc kurwhy pY jWdI hY, T`gI jWdI hY, qy ies dw Awqmk jIvn (dw srmwieAw) l`uitAw jWdw hY [ hy BweI! jy sdw-iQr pRBU dy ipAwr-rMg ivc rMgy jweIey, qW muV muV jnm (dw gyV) mu`k jWdw hY [1[ hy BweI! jyhVy bMdy prmwqmw dw pRym-rMg lw ky rMgy jWdy hn auhnW dy rMgy hoey mn ƒ iksy hor rMg dI loV nhIN rih jWdI (nwm ivc r`qy ƒ) iksy hor krm-suhj dI muQwjI nhIN rihMdI [ (pr ieh nwm-rMg prmwqmw Awp hI dyNdw hY, so) aus sdw-iQr rihx vwly ƒ qy (jIvW dy mn ƒ Awpxy pRym-rMg nwl) rMgx vwly pRBU ƒ ic`q lw ky ismrnw cwhIdw hY [1[rhwau[ hy ijMdy! jy qUM cwry kUMtW BwldI iPryN qW BI cMgy BwgW qoN ibnw nwm-Dn nhIN l`Bdw [ jy AOgux ny qyry mn ƒ T`g ilAw hY, qy jy ies Awqmk dSw ivc qUM (qIrQ AwidkW qy BI) iPryN, qW BI iSkwrI dy bwhroN ilPx vWg qUM (Awpxy iehnW au~dmW dI rwhIN) kbUl nhIN hovyNgI [ ijnHW dI gurU ny rwKI kIqI, jyhVy gurU dy Sbd dI brkiq nwl mn ivc pRBU-nwm nwl rMgy gey hn, auhI (mwieAw dy moh qy ivkwrW qoN) bcdy hn [2[ (bguly vyKx ƒ ic`ty hn, qIrQW auqy BI invws r`Kdy hn, pr smwDI lw ky m`CIAW hI PVdy hn, iqvyN hI) ijnHW dy k`pVy qW ic`ty hn pr mn mYly hn qy inrdeI hn auhnW dy mUMhoN (AwKx nwl mn ivc) pRBU dw nwm prgt nhIN huMdw auh (bwhroN swD id`sdy hn Asl ivc) cor hn, auh mwieAw dy moh ivc Psy hoey hn [3[ (mwieAw-vyVHy mnu`K dw) mn sdw dunIAw vwly cwau-mlHwr hI krdw hY qy sdw suK hI mMgdw hY, pr (ijqnw icr) krqwr aus dy ic`q ivc nhIN v`sdw, aus ƒ muV muV du`K ivAwpdy rihMdy hn [ (hW,) ijs mn ivc suK duK dyx vwlw prmwqmw v`s pYNdw hY, aus ƒ koeI iq®Snw nhIN rih jWdI (qy auh suKW dI lwlsw nhIN krdw) [4[ (jIv-vxjwrw ieQy nwm dw vxj krn AwieAw hY, pr jyhVw jIv ieh vxj ivswr ky ivkwrW dw krzw Awpxy isr cwVHn l`g pYNdw hY, aus) krzweI ƒ s`dw pYNdw hY; jmrwj aus dy isr auqy cot mwrdw hY, aus dy swry kIqy krmW dw ivcwr kr ky aus qoN pu`Cdw hY qy aus qoN auh lyKw mMgdw hY jo (aus dy izMmy) dyxw bxdw hY [ ijs jIv vxjwry dy AMdr sdw-iQr pRBU dI lgn hovy, auh jmrwj dI mwr qoN bc jWdw hY, b^Sxhwr pRBU aus auqy myhr krdw hY [5[ jy prmwqmw qoN ibnw iksy hor ƒ im`qr bxwieAw jwey, qW (Ajyhy im`qr bxwx vwlw) im`tI ivc rl jWdw hY Awqmk mOqy mr jWdw hY [ mwieAw dy bhuqy rMg-qmwSy vyK ky auh kurwhy pwieAw jWdw hY, shI jIvn-rwh qoN KuMJ KuMJ ky auh jnm mrn dy gyV ivc pY jWdw hY [ (ies gyV ivcoN) prmwqmw dI myhr dI nzr nwl hI ^lwsI pweIdI hY, auh pRBU myhr dI ingwh nwl (gurU-crnW ivc) imlw ky Awpxy nwl imlw lYNdw hY [6[ hy Avysly qy igAwn-hIx jIv! gurU dI srn pYx qoN ibnw prmwqmw nwl fUMGI sWJ dI Aws ivArQ hY [ kIqy hoey cMgy mMdy krmW dy sMskwr qW hr vyly AMdr mOjUd hI hn, (jy gurU dI srn nwh peIey, qW auh AMdrly cMgy mMdy sMskwr cMgy mMdy pwsy iK`cdy hn) qy ies iK`cw-iK`cI ivc ^uAwr hovIdw hY [ gur-Sbd dw Awsrw lYx qoN ibnw lokweI (dunIAw vwly) sihm ivc gRsI rihMdI hY, AjyhI lokweI ƒ Awqmk mOq ny (hr vyly) AwpxI q`k ivc r`iKAw huMdw hY [2[ ijs krqwr ny ieh isRStI rcI hY, qy rc ky ies ƒ itkwieAw hoieAw hY, auh hryk jIv ƒ Awsrw dy irhw hY [ aus ƒ kdy BI mn qoN Bulwxw nhIN, auh sdw hI sB ƒ dwqW dyx vwlw hY [ hy nwnk! (Ardws kr ik) prmwqmw dw nwm kdy nwh Bu`ly [ prmwqmw inAwsirAW dw Awsrw hY [8[1[2[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SOOHEE, FIRST MEHL, NINTH HOUSE: 
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU: ​The color of safflower is transitory; it lasts for only a few days. Without the Name, the false woman is deluded by doubt and plundered by thieves. But those who are attuned to the True Lord, are not reincarnated again. || 1 || How can one who is already dyed in the color of the Lord’s Love, be colored any other color? So serve God the Dyer, and focus your consciousness on the True Lord. || 1 || Pause || You wander around in the four directions, but without the good fortune of destiny, you shall never obtain wealth. If you are plundered by corruption and vice, you shall wander around, but like a fugitive, you shall find no place of rest. Only those who are protected by the Guru are saved; their minds are attuned to the Word of the Shabad. || 2 || Those who wear white clothes, but have filthy and stone-hearted minds, may chant the Lord’s Name with their mouths, but they are engrossed in duality; they are thieves. They do not understand their own roots; they are beasts. They are just animals! || 3 || Constantly, continually, the mortal seeks pleasures. Constantly, continually, he begs for peace. But he does not think of the Creator Lord, and so he is overtaken by pain, again and again. But one, within whose mind the Giver of pleasure and pain dwells — how can his body feel any need? || 4 || One who has a karmic debt to pay off is summoned, and the Messenger of Death smashes his head. When his account is called for, it has to be given. After it is reviewed, payment is demanded. Only love for the True One will save you; the Forgiver forgives. || 5 || If you make any friend other than God, you shall die and mingle with the dust. Gazing upon the many games of love, you are beguiled and bewildered; you come and go in reincarnation. Only by God’s Grace can you be saved. By His Grace, He unites in His Union. || 6 || O careless one, you are totally lacking any wisdom; do not seek wisdom without the Guru. By indecision and inner conflict, you shall come to ruin. Good and bad both pull at you. Without being attuned to the Word of the Shabad and the Fear of God, all come under the gaze of the Messenger of Death. || 7 || He who created the creation and sustains it, gives sustenance to all. How can you forget Him from your mind? He is the Great Giver, forever and ever. Nanak shall never forget the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the Support of the unsupported. || 8 || 1 || 2 || 

Tuesday 29th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 751)


----------



## roopk (Jun 12, 2007)

I think every day somebody is changing my post. I did not post anything in english punjabi font.It has been added afterwards by the site management. I have not given any tacit or explicit permission. for this.


----------



## simpy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Respected and Righteous RooPk Ji,*

*This is Respected HukamNaama- HUMBLE Effort is to make it readable for all. *

*Don't need your kind permission, please forgive me neech.*

*Also read Forum Rules: point # 7*



> I did not post anything in english punjabi font


 
*It is your choice though, but it is very strange that a person posting Respected HukamNaama lies about its's font.* *Waheguru Ji Mehar Karan*

*humbly asking for Sarbat Da Bhalaa*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## roopk (Jun 12, 2007)

*June 13, 2007, Wednesday 04:30 AM. IST] *



> *DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] ​mWgau rwm qy siB Qok ] mwnuK kau jwcq sRmu pweIAY pRB kY ismrin moK ]1] rhwau ] GoKy muin jn isMimRiq purwnW byd pukwrih GoK ] ik®pw isMDu syiv scu pweIAY dovY suhyly lok ]1] Awn Acwr ibauhwr hY jyqy ibnu hir ismrn Pok ] nwnk jnm mrx BY kwty imil swDU ibnsy sok ]2]19]50] bu`Dvwr, 30 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 682) pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :
> DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] ​hy BweI! mYN (qW) swry pdwrQ prmwqmw qoN (hI) mMgdw hW [ mnu`KW pwsoN mMgidAW inrI Kycl hI hwsl huMdI hY, (dUjy pwsy,) prmwqmw dy ismrn dI rwhIN (pdwrQ BI imldy hn, qy) mwieAw dy moh qoN ^lwsI (BI) pRwpq ho jWdI hY [1[rhwau[ hy BweI! irSIAW ny isMimRqIAW purwx ghu nwl ivcwr vyKy, vydW ƒ (BI) ivcwr ky au~cI au~cI pVHdy hn, (pr) ikrpw dy smuMdr prmwqmw dI srn pY ky hI aus dw sdw-iQr nwm pRwpq huMdw hY (ijs dI brkiq nwl) lok prlok dovyN hI suKdweI ho jWdy hn [1[ hy BweI! prmwqmw dy ismrn qoN ibnw ijqny BI hor Dwrimk irvwj qy ivhwr hn swry ivArQ hn [ hy nwnk! gurU ƒ iml ky jnm mrn dy swry fr k`ty jWdy hn, qy swry icMqw-i&kr nws ho jWdy hn [2[19[50[
> 
> *



*DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] *​*mWgau rwm qy siB Qok ] mwnuK kau jwcq sRmu pweIAY pRB kY ismrin moK ]1] rhwau ] GoKy muin jn isMimRiq purwnW byd pukwrih GoK ] ik®pw isMDu syiv scu pweIAY dovY suhyly lok ]1] Awn Acwr ibauhwr hY jyqy ibnu hir ismrn Pok ] nwnk jnm mrx BY kwty imil swDU ibnsy sok ]2]19]50] *

bu`Dvwr, 30 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 682) 


*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] *​
hy BweI! mYN (qW) swry pdwrQ prmwqmw qoN (hI) mMgdw hW [ mnu`KW pwsoN mMgidAW inrI Kycl hI hwsl huMdI hY, (dUjy pwsy,) prmwqmw dy ismrn dI rwhIN (pdwrQ BI imldy hn, qy) mwieAw dy moh qoN ^lwsI (BI) pRwpq ho jWdI hY [1[rhwau[ hy BweI! irSIAW ny isMimRqIAW purwx ghu nwl ivcwr vyKy, vydW ƒ (BI) ivcwr ky au~cI au~cI pVHdy hn, (pr) ikrpw dy smuMdr prmwqmw dI srn pY ky hI aus dw sdw-iQr nwm pRwpq huMdw hY (ijs dI brkiq nwl) lok prlok dovyN hI suKdweI ho jWdy hn [1[ hy BweI! prmwqmw dy ismrn qoN ibnw ijqny BI hor Dwrimk irvwj qy ivhwr hn swry ivArQ hn [ hy nwnk! gurU ƒ iml ky jnm mrn dy swry fr k`ty jWdy hn, qy swry icMqw-i&kr nws ho jWdy hn [2[19[50[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
DHANAASAREE, FIFTH MEHL:​I beg only from the Lord for all things. I would hesitate to beg from other people. Remembering God in meditation, liberation is obtained. || 1 || Pause || I have studied with the silent sages, and carefully read the Simritees, the Puraanas and the Vedas; they all proclaim that, by serving the Lord, the ocean of mercy, Truth is obtained, and both this world and the next are embellished. || 1 || All other rituals and customs are useless, without remembering the Lord in meditation. O Nanak, the fear of birth and death has been removed; meeting the Holy Saint, sorrow is dispelled. || 2 || 19 || 50 || 

Wednesday 30th Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 682)


----------



## roopk (Jun 12, 2007)

surinder ji,
please carry on if it is of help to someone.


----------



## roopk (Jun 13, 2007)

*[June 14, 2007, Thursday 04:30 AM. IST] *



> *DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] ​*
> *ikqY pRkwir n qUtau pRIiq ] dws qyry kI inrml rIiq ]1] rhwau ] jIA pRwn mn Dn qy ipAwrw ] haumY bMDu hir dyvxhwrw ]1] crn kml isau lwgau nyhu ] nwnk kI bynMqI eyh ]2]4]58]*
> *vIrvwr, 31 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg : 68**4**)*
> 
> ...


*DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] *​*ikqY pRkwir n qUtau pRIiq ] dws qyry kI inrml rIiq ]1] rhwau ] jIA pRwn mn Dn qy ipAwrw ] haumY bMDu hir dyvxhwrw ]1] crn kml isau lwgau nyhu ] nwnk kI bynMqI eyh ]2]4]58] *

vIrvwr, 31 jyT (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg : 684) 



*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] *​

hy pRBU! qyry dwsW dI rihxI-bihxI pivqR rihMdI hY, qW ik iksy qrHW BI auhnW dI qyry nwloN pRIiq tu~t nwh jwey[1[rhwau[ hy BweI! prmwqmw dy dwsW nUM AwpxI ijMd nwloN, pRwxW nwloN, mn nwloN, Dn nwloN, auh prmwqmw sdw ipAwrw l~gdw hY jo haumY dy rwh ivc bMn mwrn dI smr~Qw r~Kdw hY[1[ hy BweI! nwnk dI BI prmwqmw dy dr qy sdw iehI Ardws hY ik aus dy sohxy crnW nwl (nwnk dw) ipAwr bixAw rhy[2[4[58[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
DHANAASAREE, FIFTH MEHL: ​The lifestyle of Your slave is so pure, that nothing can break his love for You. || 1 || Pause || He is more dear to me than my soul, my breath of life, my mind and my wealth. The Lord is the Giver, the Restrainer of the ego. || 1 || I am in love with the Lord’s lotus feet. This alone is Nanak’s prayer. || 2 || 4 || 58 || 

Thursday 31st Jayt’h (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 684)


----------



## roopk (Jun 15, 2007)

*[June 15, 2007, Friday 05:30 AM. IST] *



> *soriT mhlw 5 Gru 2 AstpdIAw <> siqgur pRswid ] ​pwTu piVE Aru bydu bIcwirE invil BuAMgm swDy ] pMc jnw isau sMgu n CutikE AiDk AhMbuiD bwDy ]1] ipAwry ien ibiD imlxu n jweI mY kIey krm Anykw ] hwir pirE suAwmI kY duAwrY dIjY buiD ibbykw ] rhwau ] moin BieE krpwqI rihE ngn iPirE bn mwhI ] qt qIrQ sB DrqI BRimE duibDw CutkY nwhI ]2] mn kwmnw qIrQ jwie bisE isir krvq Drwey ] mn kI mYlu n auqrY ieh ibiD jy lK jqn krwey ]3] kink kwimnI hYvr gYvr bhu ibiD dwnu dwqwrw ] AMn bsqR BUim bhu Arpy nh imlIAY hir duAwrw ]4] pUjw Arcw bMdn fMfauq Ktu krmw rqu rhqw ] hau hau krq bMDn mih pirAw nh imlIAY ieh jugqw ]5] jog isD Awsx caurwsIh ey BI kir kir rihAw ] vfI Awrjw iPir iPir jnmY hir isau sMgu n gihAw ]6] rwj lIlw rwjn kI rcnw kirAw hukmu APwrw ] syj sohnI cMdnu coAw nrk Gor kw duAwrw ]7] hir kIriq swDsMgiq hY isir krmn kY krmw ] khu nwnk iqsu BieE prwpiq ijsu purb ilKy kw lhnw ]8] qyro syvku ieh rMig mwqw ] BieE ik®pwlu dIn duK BMjnu hir hir kIrqin iehu mnu rwqw ] rhwau dUjw ]1]3] Su`krvwr, 1 hwV (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 641) pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :
> soriT mhlw 5 Gru 2 AstpdIAw <> siqgur pRswid ] ​hy BweI! koeI mnu`K vyd (Awidk Drm-pusqk ƒ) pVHdw hY Aqy ivcwrdw hY [ koeI mnu`K invlIkrm krdw hY, koeI kuMflnI nwVI rsqy pRwx cwVHdw hY [ (pr iehnW swDnW nwl kwmwidk) pMjW nwloN swQ mu`k nhIN skdw [ (sgoN) vDIk AhMkwr ivc (mnu`K) b`J jWdy hn [1[ hy BweI! myry vyKidAW lok AnykW hI (imQy hoey Dwrimk) krm krdy hn, pr iehnW qrIikAW nwl prmwqmw dy crnW ivc juiVAw nhIN jw skdw [ hy BweI! mYN qW iehnW krmW dw Awsrw C`f ky mwlk-pRBU dy dr qy Aw if`gw hW (qy ArzoeI krdw rihMdw hW—hy pRBU! mYƒ BlweI burweI dI) prK kr skx vwlI Akl dyh [rhwau[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K cu`p swDI bYTw hY, koeI kr-pwqI bx igAw hY (BWifAW dy QW Awpxy h`Q hI vrqdw hY), koeI jMgl ivc nMgw quirAw iPrdw hY [ koeI mnu`K swry qIrQW dw rtn kr irhw hY, koeI swrI DrqI dw B®mx kr irhw hY, (pr ies qrHW BI) mn dI fWvW-fol hwlq mu`kdI nhIN [2[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K AwpxI mno-kwmnw Anuswr qIrQW au~qy jw v`isAw hY, (mukqI dw cwhvwn Awpxy) isr auqy (iSv jI vwlw) Awrw rKWdw hY (qy, Awpxy Awp ƒ icrw lYNdw hY) [ pr jy koeI mnu`K (ieho ijhy) l`KW hI jqn kry, ies qrHW BI mn dI (ivkwrW dI) mYl nhIN lihMdI [3[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K sonw, iesq®I, vDIAw GoVy, vDIAw hwQI (Aqy ieho ijhy) keI iksmW dy dwn krn vwlw hY [ koeI mnu`K AMn dwn krdw hY, k`pVy dwn krdw hY, izmIN dwn krdw hY [ (ies qrHW BI) prmwqmw dy dr qy phuMc nhIN skIdw [4[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K dyv-pUjw ivc, dyviqAW ƒ nmskwr fMfauq krn ivc, Cy krmW dy krn ivc msq rihMdw hY [ pr auh BI (iehnW im`Qy hoey Dwrimk krmW dy krn kr ky Awpxy Awp ƒ DrmI jwx ky) AhMkwr nwl krdw krdw (mwieAw dy moh dy) bMDnW ivc jkiVAw rihMdw hY [ ies qrIky BI prmwqmw ƒ nhIN iml skIdw [5[ jog-mq ivc is`DW dy pRis`D cOrwsI Awsx hn [ ieh Awsx kr kr ky BI mnu`K Q`k jWdw hY [ aumr qW lMmI kr lYNdw hY, pr ies qrHW prmwqmw nwl imlwp nwl nhIN bxdw, muV muV jnmW dy gyV ivc ipAw rihMdw hY [6[ hy BweI! keI AYsy hn jo rwj-hkUmq dy rMg-qmwSy mwxdy hn, rwijAW vwly TwT-bwT bxWdy hn, lokW au~qy hukm clWdy hn, koeI auhnW dw hukm moV nhIN skdw [ suMdr iesq®I dI syj mwxdy hn, (Awpxy srIr auqy) cMdn qy Aqr vrqdy hn [ pr ieh sB kuJ qW iBAwnk nrk vl lY jwx vwlw hY [7[ hy BweI! swD sMgiq ivc bYT ky prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh krnI—ieh kMm hor swry krmW nwloN sRySt hY [ pr, hy nwnk! AwK—ieh Avsr aus mnu`K ƒ hI imldw hY ijs dy m`Qy auqy pUrbly kIqy krmW dy sMskwrW Anuswr lyK iliKAw huMdw hY [8[ hy BweI! qyrw syvk qyrI is&iq-swlwh dy rMg ivc msq rihMdw hY [ hy BweI! dInW dy du`K dUr krn vwlw prmwqmw ijs mnu`K auqy dieAwvwn huMdw hY, aus dw ieh mn prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh dy rMg ivc rMigAw rihMdw hY [ rhwau dUjw [1[3[*



*soriT mhlw 5 Gru 2 AstpdIAw *
*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​*pwTu piVE Aru bydu bIcwirE invil BuAMgm swDy ] pMc jnw isau sMgu n CutikE AiDk AhMbuiD bwDy ]1] ipAwry ien ibiD imlxu n jweI mY kIey krm Anykw ] hwir pirE suAwmI kY duAwrY dIjY buiD ibbykw ] rhwau ] moin BieE krpwqI rihE ngn iPirE bn mwhI ] qt qIrQ sB DrqI BRimE duibDw CutkY nwhI ]2] mn kwmnw qIrQ jwie bisE isir krvq Drwey ] mn kI mYlu n auqrY ieh ibiD jy lK jqn krwey ]3] kink kwimnI hYvr gYvr bhu ibiD dwnu dwqwrw ] AMn bsqR BUim bhu Arpy nh imlIAY hir duAwrw ]4] pUjw Arcw bMdn fMfauq Ktu krmw rqu rhqw ] hau hau krq bMDn mih pirAw nh imlIAY ieh jugqw ]5] jog isD Awsx caurwsIh ey BI kir kir rihAw ] vfI Awrjw iPir iPir jnmY hir isau sMgu n gihAw ]6] rwj lIlw rwjn kI rcnw kirAw hukmu APwrw ] syj sohnI cMdnu coAw nrk Gor kw duAwrw ]7] hir kIriq swDsMgiq hY isir krmn kY krmw ] khu nwnk iqsu BieE prwpiq ijsu purb ilKy kw lhnw ]8] qyro syvku ieh rMig mwqw ] BieE ik®pwlu dIn duK BMjnu hir hir kIrqin iehu mnu rwqw ] rhwau dUjw ]1]3] *

Su`krvwr, 1 hwV (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 641) 


*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :**soriT mhlw 5 Gru 2 AstpdIAw *

*<> siqgur pRswid ] *​hy BweI! koeI mnu`K vyd (Awidk Drm-pusqk ƒ) pVHdw hY Aqy ivcwrdw hY [ koeI mnu`K invlIkrm krdw hY, koeI kuMflnI nwVI rsqy pRwx cwVHdw hY [ (pr iehnW swDnW nwl kwmwidk) pMjW nwloN swQ mu`k nhIN skdw [ (sgoN) vDIk AhMkwr ivc (mnu`K) b`J jWdy hn [1[ hy BweI! myry vyKidAW lok AnykW hI (imQy hoey Dwrimk) krm krdy hn, pr iehnW qrIikAW nwl prmwqmw dy crnW ivc juiVAw nhIN jw skdw [ hy BweI! mYN qW iehnW krmW dw Awsrw C`f ky mwlk-pRBU dy dr qy Aw if`gw hW (qy ArzoeI krdw rihMdw hW—hy pRBU! mYƒ BlweI burweI dI) prK kr skx vwlI Akl dyh [rhwau[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K cu`p swDI bYTw hY, koeI kr-pwqI bx igAw hY (BWifAW dy QW Awpxy h`Q hI vrqdw hY), koeI jMgl ivc nMgw quirAw iPrdw hY [ koeI mnu`K swry qIrQW dw rtn kr irhw hY, koeI swrI DrqI dw B®mx kr irhw hY, (pr ies qrHW BI) mn dI fWvW-fol hwlq mu`kdI nhIN [2[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K AwpxI mno-kwmnw Anuswr qIrQW au~qy jw v`isAw hY, (mukqI dw cwhvwn Awpxy) isr auqy (iSv jI vwlw) Awrw rKWdw hY (qy, Awpxy Awp ƒ icrw lYNdw hY) [ pr jy koeI mnu`K (ieho ijhy) l`KW hI jqn kry, ies qrHW BI mn dI (ivkwrW dI) mYl nhIN lihMdI [3[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K sonw, iesq®I, vDIAw GoVy, vDIAw hwQI (Aqy ieho ijhy) keI iksmW dy dwn krn vwlw hY [ koeI mnu`K AMn dwn krdw hY, k`pVy dwn krdw hY, izmIN dwn krdw hY [ (ies qrHW BI) prmwqmw dy dr qy phuMc nhIN skIdw [4[ hy BweI! koeI mnu`K dyv-pUjw ivc, dyviqAW ƒ nmskwr fMfauq krn ivc, Cy krmW dy krn ivc msq rihMdw hY [ pr auh BI (iehnW im`Qy hoey Dwrimk krmW dy krn kr ky Awpxy Awp ƒ DrmI jwx ky) AhMkwr nwl krdw krdw (mwieAw dy moh dy) bMDnW ivc jkiVAw rihMdw hY [ ies qrIky BI prmwqmw ƒ nhIN iml skIdw [5[ jog-mq ivc is`DW dy pRis`D cOrwsI Awsx hn [ ieh Awsx kr kr ky BI mnu`K Q`k jWdw hY [ aumr qW lMmI kr lYNdw hY, pr ies qrHW prmwqmw nwl imlwp nwl nhIN bxdw, muV muV jnmW dy gyV ivc ipAw rihMdw hY [6[ hy BweI! keI AYsy hn jo rwj-hkUmq dy rMg-qmwSy mwxdy hn, rwijAW vwly TwT-bwT bxWdy hn, lokW au~qy hukm clWdy hn, koeI auhnW dw hukm moV nhIN skdw [ suMdr iesq®I dI syj mwxdy hn, (Awpxy srIr auqy) cMdn qy Aqr vrqdy hn [ pr ieh sB kuJ qW iBAwnk nrk vl lY jwx vwlw hY [7[ hy BweI! swD sMgiq ivc bYT ky prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh krnI—ieh kMm hor swry krmW nwloN sRySt hY [ pr, hy nwnk! AwK—ieh Avsr aus mnu`K ƒ hI imldw hY ijs dy m`Qy auqy pUrbly kIqy krmW dy sMskwrW Anuswr lyK iliKAw huMdw hY [8[ hy BweI! qyrw syvk qyrI is&iq-swlwh dy rMg ivc msq rihMdw hY [ hy BweI! dInW dy du`K dUr krn vwlw prmwqmw ijs mnu`K auqy dieAwvwn huMdw hY, aus dw ieh mn prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh dy rMg ivc rMigAw rihMdw hY [ rhwau dUjw [1[3[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORAT’H, FIFTH MEHL, SECOND HOUSE, ASHTAPADEES:
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:​They read scriptures, and contemplate the Vedas; they practice the inner cleansing techniques of Yoga, and control of the breath. But they cannot escape from the company of the five passions; they are increasingly bound to egotism. || 1 || O Beloved, this is not the way to meet the Lord; I have performed these rituals so many times. I have collapsed, exhausted, at the Door of my Lord Master; I pray that He may grant me a discerning intellect. || Pause || One may remain silent and use his hands as begging bowls, and wander naked in the forest. He may make pilgrimages to river banks and sacred shrines all over the world, but his sense of duality will not leave him. || 2 || His mind’s desires may lead him to go and dwell at sacred places of pilgrimage, and offer his head to be sawn off; but this will not cause the filth of his mind to depart, even though he may make thousands of efforts. || 3 || He may give gifts of all sorts — gold, women, horses and elephants. He may make offerings of corn, clothes and land in abundance, but this will not lead him to the Lord’s Door. || 4 || He may remain devoted to worship and adoration, bowing his forehead to the floor, practicing the six religious rituals. He indulges in egotism and pride, and falls into entanglements, but he does not meet the Lord by these devices. || 5 || He practices the eighty-four postures of Yoga, and acquires the supernatural powers of the Siddhas, but he gets tired of practicing these. He lives a long life, but is reincarnated again and again; he has not met with the Lord. || 6 || He may enjoy princely pleasures, and regal pomp and ceremony, and issue unchallenged commands. He may lie on beautiful beds, perfumed with sandalwood oil, but this will led him only to the gates of the most horrible hell. || 7 || Singing the Kirtan of the Lord’s Praises in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, is the highest of all actions. Says Nanak, he alone obtains it, who is pre-destined to receive it. || 8 || Your slave is intoxicated with this Love of Yours. The Destroyer of the pains of the poor has become merciful to me, and this mind is imbued with the Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. || Second Pause || 1 || 3 || 

Friday 1st Assaar (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 641)


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Hukamnama July 3 & February 4, 2007 *

* from SGGS Ang 560*


ਵਡਹੰਸੁ ਮਹਲਾ 3 ॥ 
ਹਉਮੈ ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੁ ਹੈ ਦੁਇ ਨ ਵਸਹਿ ਇਕ ਠਾਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਤਾ ਮਨੁ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਾਇ ॥1॥  
ਹਰਿ ਚੇਤਿ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਤੂ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਮੰਨਹਿ ਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਤਾ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥  
ਹਉਮੈ ਸਭੁ ਸਰੀਰੁ ਹੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਡਾ ਗੁਬਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਬੁਝਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਇ ॥2॥  
ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਜੀਉ ਬੰਧੁ ਹੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥3॥  
ਨਾਨਕ ਸਤਗੁਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਹਉਮੈ ਗਈ ਤਾ ਸਚੁ ਵਸਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਵੈ ਸਚਿ ਰਹੈ ਸਚੇ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥4॥9॥12॥ 
vaddeha(n)s mehalaa 3 || 
houmai naavai naal virodhh hai dhue n vasehi eik t(h)aae || houmai vich saevaa n hovee thaa man birathhaa jaae ||1|| 
har chaeth man maerae thoo gur kaa sabadh kamaae || hukam ma(n)nehi thaa har milai thaa vichahu houmai jaae || rehaao || 
houmai sabh sareer hai houmai oupath hoe || houmai vaddaa gubaar hai houmai vich bujh n sakai koe ||2|| 
houmai vich bhagath n hovee hukam n bujhiaa jaae || houmai vich jeeo ba(n)dhh hai naam n vasai man aae ||3|| 
naanak sathagur miliai houmai gee thaa sach vasiaa man aae || sach kamaavai sach rehai sachae saev samaae ||4||9||12|| 

 Wadahans, Third Mehla: 

 Ego is opposed to the Name of the Lord; the two do not dwell in the same place. In egotism, selfless service cannot be performed, and so the soul goes unfulfilled. ||1|| 
O my mind, think of the Lord, and practice the Word of the Guru's Shabad. If you submit to the Hukam of the Lord's Command, then you shall meet with the Lord; only then will your ego depart from within. ||Pause|| 
Egotism is within all bodies; through egotism, we come to be born. Egotism is total darkness; in egotism, no one can understand anything. ||2|| 
In egotism, devotional worship cannot be performed, and the Hukam of the Lord's Command cannot be understood. In egotism, the soul is in bondage, and the Naam, the Name of the Lord, does not come to abide in the mind. ||3|| 
O Nanak, meeting with the True Guru, egotism is eliminated, and then, the True Lord comes to dwell in the mind|| One starts practicing truth, abides in truth and by serving the True One gets absorbed in Him. ||4||9||12|| 

 ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਲਿ—ਨਾਮ ਨਾਲ। ਵਿਰੋਧੁ—ਵੈਰ। ਦੁਇ—ਇਹ ਦੋਵੇਂ। ਇਕ ਠਾਇ—ਇੱਕ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਚ, ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਤਾ—ਤਦੋਂ। ਬਿਰਥਾ—ਖ਼ਾਲੀ।੧। 
ਚੇਤਿ—ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਮਨ—ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਰਹਾਉ। 
ਸਭੁ—ਸਾਰਾ। ਓਪਤਿ—ਉਤਪੱਤੀ, ਜਨਮ—ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਗੇੜ। ਗੁਬਾਰੁ—ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰਾ।੨। 
ਜੀਉ—ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ (ਵਾਸਤੇ)। ਬੰਧੁ—ਬੰਨ੍ਹ, ਰੁਕਾਵਟ। ਮਨਿ—ਮਨ ਵਿਚ।੩। 
ਸਤਗੁਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ—ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ। ਸਚੁ—ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਸਚਿ—ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੇਵਿ—ਸੇਵਾ—ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰ ਕੇ।੪। 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਤੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਸਾਣ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰ ਅਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਜੇ ਤੂੰ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ) ਹੁਕਮ ਮੰਨੇਂਗਾ, ਤਾਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਪਵੇਗਾ, ਤਾਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਗੀ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਉਮੈ ਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਵੈਰ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਇਕੱਠੇ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਨਹੀਂ ਵੱਸ ਸਕਦੇ। ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕੇ ਰਿਹਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ (ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਦੋਂ (ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਮਨ ਖ਼ਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਰੀਰ (ਧਾਰਨ ਦਾ ਇਹ) ਸਾਰਾ (ਸਿਲਸਿਲਾ) ਹਉਮੈ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਹੀ ਹੈ, ਹਉਮੈ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਨਮ-ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਗੇੜ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਵਿਚ) ਹਉਮੈ ਬੜਾ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰਾ ਹੈ, ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ) ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਰਸਤਾ) ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੨। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ) ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਸਮਝੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ, ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ) ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ) ਰੋਕ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਵੱਸ ਸਕਦਾ।੩। 
(ਪਰ) ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਤਾਂ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੯।


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 12, 2007)

* Hukamnama July 12 & April 19, 2007 from SGGS Ang 767 *



ਰਾਗੁ ਸੂਹੀ ਛੰਤ ਮਹਲਾ 3 ਘਰੁ 2 ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ਸੁਖ ਸੋਹਿਲੜਾ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵਹੁ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਹੁ ਜਨਮ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਦੂਖ ਨਿਵਾਰੇ ॥ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਗੁਰ ਅਪਣੇ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਕਾਰਜ ਸਭਿ ਸਵਾਰੇ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਜਾਪਹੁ ਸੁਖ ਫਲ ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਪਾਵਹੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਹੈ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਜਨ ਭਾਈ ਸੁਖ ਸੋਹਿਲੜਾ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵਹੁ ॥1॥ 
ਸੁਣਿ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਭੀਨੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਏ ॥ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਏ ॥ ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਧੁਰਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਭਉ ਭਾਗਾ ॥ ਅੰਦਰਹੁ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੂਜੀ ਖੋਈ ਸੋ ਜਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗਾ ॥ ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕੀਨੀ ਮੇਰੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਤਿਨ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਏ ॥ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਭੀਨੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਏ ॥2॥ 
ਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਉਪਜੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਪਾਏ ॥ ਸਹਜੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਸਭਿ ਗਵਾਏ ॥ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਤੇਰਾ ਤੂ ਸਭਨਾ ਕਾ ਹਉ ਤੇਰਾ ਤੂ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥ ਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ ॥3॥ 
ਸਾਜਨ ਆਇ ਵੁਠੇ ਘਰ ਮਾਹੀ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਹੀ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ਸਦਾ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਭੂਖ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ਆਏ ॥ ਦਹਦਿਸਿ ਪੂਜ ਹੋਵੈ ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਕੀ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਏ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਜੋੜਿ ਵਿਛੋੜੇ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਕੋ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ ਸਾਜਨ ਆਇ ਵੁਠੇ ਘਰ ਮਾਹੀ ॥4॥1॥ 
Raag Soohee, Chhant, Third Mehla, Second House: One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 
Meditate on the Lord, and find peace and pleasure. As Gurmukh, obtain the Lord's fruitful rewards. As Gurmukh, obtain the fruit of the Lord, and meditate on the Lord's Name; the pains of countless lifetimes shall be erased. I am a sacrifice to my Guru, who has arranged and resolved all my affairs. The Lord God will bestow His Grace, if you meditate on the Lord; O humble servant of the Lord, you shall obtain the fruit of peace. Says Nanak, listen O humble Sibling of Destiny: meditate on the Lord, and find peace and pleasure. ||1|| 
Hearing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, I am intuitively drenched with His Love. Under Guru's Instruction, I meditate intuitively on the Naam. Those who have such pre-ordained destiny, meet the Guru, and their fears of birth and death leave them. One who eliminates evil-mindedness and duality from within himself, that humble being lovingly focuses his mind on the Lord. Those, upon whom my Lord and Master bestows His Grace, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, night and day. Hearing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, I am intuitively drenched with His Love. ||2|| 
In this age, emancipation comes only from the Lord's Name. Contemplative meditation on the Word of the Shabad emanates from the Guru. Contemplating the Guru's Shabad, one comes to love the Lord's Name; he alone obtains it, unto whom the Lord shows Mercy. In peace and poise, he sings the Lord's Praises day and night, and all sins are eradicated. All are Yours, and You belong to all. I am Yours, and You are mine. In this age, emancipation comes only from the Lord's Name. ||3|| 
The Lord, my Friend has come to dwell within the home of my heart; singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, one is satisfied and fulfilled. Singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, one is satisfied forever, never to feel hunger again. That humble servant of the Lord, who meditates on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is worshipped in the ten directions. O Nanak, He Himself joins and separates; there is no other than the Lord. The Lord, my Friend has come to dwell within the home of my heart. ||4||1|| 
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਸੁਖ—ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ। ਸੋਹਿਲੜਾ—{सुख केल:ਸੋਹਿਲਾ} ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਗੀਤ। ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ—ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ। ਨਿਵਾਰੇ—ਦੂਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਵਿਟਹੁ—ਤੋਂ। ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ—ਸਦਕੇ। ਜਿਨਿ—ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੇ। ਸਭਿ—ਸਾਰੇ। ਜਾਪਹੁ—ਜਪਿਆ ਕਰੋ। ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਹੈ—ਨਾਨਕ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਨ ਭਾਈ—ਹੇ ਭਾਈ ਜਨੋ!।੧। 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ ਜਨੋ! ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾਇਆ ਕਰੋ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ (ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾਇਆਂ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ (ਇਸ ਦਾ) ਫਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰੋਗੇ। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰੋ, (ਇਸ ਦਾ) ਫਲ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰੋਗੇ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜਨਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ (ਲੋਕ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਸਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਵੋ। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆ ਕਰੋ। ਹਰੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇਗਾ, (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦਾ ਫਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲਵੋਗੇ। ਨਾਨਕ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ ਜਨੋ! ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾਂਦੇ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰੋ।੧। 
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਭੀਨੇ—ਭਿੱਜ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਹਜਿ—ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ। ਸੁਭਾਏ—ਸੁਭਾਇ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਵਿਚ। ਧਿਆਏ—ਧਿਆਇ, ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ। ਧੁਰਿ—ਧੁਰ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਤੋਂ। ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ—ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ। ਤਿਨ ਭਉ—ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਡਰ। ਅੰਦਰਹੁ—ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ। ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੂਜੀ—ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲ ਲੈ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਖੋਟੀ ਮਤਿ। ਖੋਈ—ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲਈ। ਲਿਵ—ਲਗਨ। ਮੇਰੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ—ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਨੇ। ਅਨਦਿਨੁ—ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ {अनुदिनां} ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ।੨। 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਵਿਚ ਭਿੱਜ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਤੂੰ ਭੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਉਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ ਧੁਰ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਤੋਂ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਲੇਖ ਉੱਘੜਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤੇ, ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ (ਦੇ ਗੇੜ) ਦਾ ਡਰ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ) ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲ ਲੈ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਖੋਟੀ ਮਤਿ ਦੂਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਜੋੜਦਾ ਹੈ। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਮੇਹਰ ਕੀਤੀ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਣੇ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਹੇ ਮਨ! (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ) ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਵਿਚ ਭਿੱਜ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ—ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ। ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ—ਪਾਰ—ਉਤਾਰਾ (ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ)। ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਉਪਜੈ—(ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਨਵਾਂ ਜਨਮ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਹਜੇ—ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ (ਟਿਕ ਕੇ)। ਕਿਲਵਿਖ—ਪਾਪ। ਸਭਿ—ਸਾਰੇ। ਸਭੁ ਕੋ—ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ। ਹਉ—ਮੈਂ।੩। 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ) ਪਾਰ-ਉਤਾਰਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਨਵਾਂ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਚਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ (ਜਿਉਂ ਜਿਉਂ) ਵਿਚਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਿਉਂ ਤਿਉਂ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ, ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਇਹ ਦਾਤਿ) ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। 
ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। 
ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰਾ (ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ), ਤੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਖਸਮ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ (ਸੇਵਕ) ਹਾਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ (ਸਾਨੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼)। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਪਾਰ-ਉਤਾਰਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਸਾਜਨ—ਸੱਜਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ। ਵੁਠੇ—ਵੱਸ ਪਏ। ਘਰ—ਹਿਰਦਾ—ਘਰ। ਗਾਵਹਿ—ਗਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ—ਸੰਤੋਖ। ਅਘਾਹੀ—ਅਘਾਹਿ, ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸੀ—(ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜਿੰਦ) ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤ ਹੋ ਗਈ, ਰੱਜ ਗਈ। ਨ ਲਾਗੈ—ਨਹੀਂ ਚੰਬੜਦੀ। ਆਏ—ਆਇ, ਆ ਕੇ। ਦਹ ਦਿਸਿ—ਦਸੀਂ ਪਾਸੀਂ, ਹਰ ਥਾਂ। ਪੂਜ—ਇੱਜ਼ਤ। ਨਾਨਕ—ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਪੇ—ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਜੋੜਿ—(ਮਾਇਆ ਵਿਚ) ਜੋੜ ਕੇ। ਵਿਛੋੜੇ—(ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ) ਵਿਛੋੜਦਾ ਹੈ।੪। 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੱਜਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ ਆ ਵੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲੋਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। 
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਸਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾ ਗਾ ਕੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲੋਂ) ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੁੜ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਭੁੱਖ ਆ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਚੰਬੜਦੀ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੀ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। 
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਕਿਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਵਿਚ) ਜੋੜ ਕੇ (ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ) ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵਿਛੋੜਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ (ਐਸੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। (ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ) ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੱਜਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ ਆ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ।੪।੧।


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hukamnama 16th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]*
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, 
serif][July 16, 2007, Monday 05:00 AM. IST] [/FONT]  *[/FONT]

*sloku m3 ]* ​haumY jlqy jil muey BRim Awey dUjY Bwie ] pUrY siqguir rwiK lIey AwpxY pMnY pwie ] iehu jgu jlqw ndrI AwieAw gur kY sbid suBwie ] sbid rqy sy sIql Bey nwnk scu kmwie ]1] m3 ] sPilE siqguru syivAw DMnu jnmu prvwxu ] ijnw siqguru jIvidAw muieAw n ivsrY syeI purK sujwx ] kulu auDwry Awpxw so jnu hovY prvwxu ] gurmuiK muey jIvdy prvwxu hih mnmuK jnim mrwih ] nwnk muey n AwKIAih ij gur kY sbid smwih ]2] pauVI ] hir purKu inrMjnu syiv hir nwmu iDAweIAY ] sqsMgiq swDU lig hir nwim smweIAY ] hir qyrI vfI kwr mY mUrK lweIAY ] hau golw lwlw quDu mY hukmu PurmweIAY ] hau gurmuiK kwr kmwvw ij guir smJweIAY ]2] 

1 swvx, somvwr (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 643) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :sloku m3 ] ​(sMswrI jIv) haumY ivc sVdy hoey sV muey sn qy mwieAw dy moh ivc Btk Btk ky jdoN gurU dy dr qy Awey qW pUry siqgurU ny Awpxy lV lw ky bcw ley hn [ auhnW  siqgurU dy Sbd dI rwhIN suBwivk hI ieh sMswr sVdw id`isAw, qW hy nwnk! auh gurU dy Sbd ivc rMgIj ky qy nwm-ismrn dI kmweI kr ky TMFy-Twr ho gey [1[ auhnW mnu`KW dw syivAw hoieAw siqgurU sPl hY (Bwv, siqgurU dI syvw auhnW leI sPl hY) qy auhnW dw jnm BI SlwGw-jog qy kbUl hox dy jog huMdw hY, auhI mnu`K isAwxy (igxy jWdy hn) ijnHW  swrI aumr kdy BI Awpxw siqgurU nhIN Bu`ldw [ (jo mn`uK ieho ijhI kwr krdw hY) auh Awp kbUl ho jWdw hY qy AwpxI kul  BI qwr lYNdw hY [ siqgurU dy snmuK mnu`K kbUl hn, pr, mn dy ADIn mnu`K jMmdy mrdy rihMdy hn; hy nwnk! jo mnu`K siqgurU dy Sbd ivc lIn ho jWdy hn, auhnW  muey hoey nhIN AwKIdw [2[ mwieAw qoN rihq Akwl purK dI syvw kr ky aus dw nwm ismrnw cwhIdw hY; (pr) gurU dI sMgiq ivc hI juV ky hrI dy nwm ivc lIn ho skIdw hY [ hy hrI! mY mUrK  AwpxI v`fI kwr (Bwv, BgqI) ivc joV lY; mY hukm kr, mYN qyry dwsW dw dws hW; (myhr kr ik) siqgurU ny jo kwr smJweI hY auh mYN siqgurU dy snmuK ho ky krW [2[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SHALOK, THIRD MEHL:​In the flames of egotism, he is burnt to death; he wanders in doubt and the love of duality. The Perfect True Guru saves him, making him His own. This world is burning; through the Sublime Word of the Gurus Shabad, this comes to be seen. Those who are attuned to the Shabad are cooled and soothed; O Nanak, they practice Truth. || 1 || THIRD MEHL: Service to the True Guru is fruitful and rewarding; blessed and acceptable is such a life. Those who do not forget the True Guru, in life and in death, are truly wise people. Their families are saved, and they are approved by the Lord. The Gurmukhs are approved in death as in life, while the self-willed manmukhs continue the cycle of birth and death. O Nanak, they are not described as dead, who are absorbed in the Word of the Gurus Shabad. || 2 || PAUREE: Serve the Immaculate Lord God, and meditate on the Lords Name. Join the Society of the Holy Saints, and be absorbed in the Lords Name. O Lord, glorious and great is service to You; I am so foolish  please, commit me to it. I am Your servant and slave; command me, according to Your Will. As Gurmukh, I shall serve You, as Guru has instructed me. || 2 || 

1st Saawan, Monday (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 643)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 17, 2007)

*Hukamnama 18th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

<A href="http://www.sikhnet.com/index.asp?print_flag=Y&nullstr_flag=&val=&count=&dat=7/18/2007&date1=&date2=&kk=2" target=_blank>
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]*
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, 
serif][July 18, 2007, Wednesday 04:45 AM. IST] [/FONT]  *[/FONT]

*DnwsrI mhlw 4 ] *​syvk isK pUjx siB Awvih siB gwvih hir hir aUqm bwnI ] gwivAw suixAw iqn kw hir Qwie pwvY ijn siqgur kI AwigAw siq siq kir mwnI ]1] bolhu BweI hir kIriq hir Bvjl qIriQ ] hir dir iqn kI aUqm bwq hY sMqhu hir kQw ijn jnhu jwnI ] rhwau ] Awpy guru cylw hY Awpy Awpy hir pRBu coj ivfwnI ] jn nwnk Awip imlwey soeI hir imlsI Avr sB iqAwig Ehw hir BwnI ]2]5]11] 

bu`Dvwr, 3 swvx, (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 669) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :DnwsrI mhlw 4 ] ​hy BweI! syvk AKvwaux vwly is`K AKvwaux vwly swry gurU-dr qy pRBU dI pUjw-BgqI krn AwauNdy hn, Aqy, prmwqmw dI is&iq swlwh nwl BrBUr sRySt gurbwxI gWaudy hn[ pr prmwqmw auhnW mnu`KW dw bwxI gwauxw Aqy suxnw kbUl krdw hY, ijMnHW gurU dy hukm nMU iblkul shI jwx ky aus auqy Aml kIqw hY[1[ hy BweI! sMswr-smMudr qoN pwr lMGwaux vwly (gurU) qIrQ dI Srn pY ky prmwqmw dI is&iq swlwh kirAw kro[ prmwqmw dy dr qy auhnW mnu`KW dI cMgI soBw huMdI hY, ijMnHW mnuKW ny prmwqmw dI is&iq slwh nwl fUMGI sWJ pweI hY[ rhwau[ hy BweI! pRBU Awp hI gurU hY, Awp hI is`K hY, pRBU Awp hI Acrj qmwSy krn vwlw hY[ hy dws nwnk! auhI mn`uK prmwqmw nMU iml skdw ijs nMU prmwqmw Awp imlwauNdw hY[ hy BweI! hor swrw Awsrw-prnw C`f gurU dI AwigAw ivc qur ky is&iq swlwh kirAw kr pRBU nMU auh is&iq swlwh hI ipAwrI l`gdI hY[2[5[11[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
DHANAASAREE, FOURTH MEHL:​All the Sikhs and servants come to worship and adore You; they sing the sublime Bani of the Lord, Har, Har. Their singing and listening is approved by the Lord; they accept the Order of the True Guru as True, totally True. || 1 || Chant the Lords Praises, O Siblings of Destiny; the Lord is the sacred shrine of pilgrimage in the terrifying world-ocean. They alone are praised in the Court of the Lord, O Saints, who know and understand the Lords sermon. || Pause || He Himself is the Guru, and He Himself is the disciple; the Lord God Himself plays His wondrous games. O servant Nanak, he alone merges with the Lord, whom the Lord Himself merges; all the others are forsaken, but the Lord loves him. || 2 || 5 || 11 || 

Wednesday, 3rd Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 669)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hukamnama 19th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*


*tofI mhlw 5 ]* ​inMdku gur ikrpw qy hwitE ] pwrbRhm pRB Bey dieAwlw isv kY bwix isru kwitE ]1] rhwau ] kwlu jwlu jmu joih n swkY sc kw pMQw QwitE ] Kwq Krcq ikCu inKutq nwhI rwm rqnu Dnu KwitE ]1] Bsmw BUq hoAw iKn BIqir Apnw kIAw pwieAw ] Awgm ingmu khY jnu nwnku sBu dyKY loku sbwieAw ]2]6]11] 

vIrvwr, 4 swvx, (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 714) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :tofI mhlw 5 ] ​hy BweI! jdoN gurU ikrpw krdw hY qW inMdw dy suBwv vwlw mnu~K inMdw krn qoN ht jWdw hY[ ijs inMdk auqy pRBU prmwqmw jI dieAwvwn ho jWdy hn, kilAwxsrUp hir dy nwm-qIr nwl gurU aus dw isr k~t dyNdw hY aus dI haumY nws kr dyNdw hY[1[ rhwau[ hy BweI! ijs mnu~K auqy gurU pRBU dieAwvwn huMdy hn aus mnu~K nUM Awqmk mOq, mwieAw dw jwl, mOq dw fr koeI BI q~k nhIN skdw, ikauNik gurU dI ikrpw nwl auh mnu~K sdw iQr hir-nwm ismrn vwlw rsqw l~B lYNdw hY[ auh mnu~K prmwqmw dw rqn vrgw kImqI nwm-Dn K~t lYNdw hY[ Awp vriqAW, hornW nUM vMfidAW ieh Dn rqw BI nhIN mu~kdw[1[ hy BweI! ijs inMdw-suBwv kr ky, ijs Awpw-Bwv kr ky, inMdk sdw duKI huMdw rihMdw sI, pRBU dy dieAwl hoieAW, gurU dI ikrpw nwl iek iCn ivc hI aus suBwv dw nwm-inSwn hI imt jWdw hY[ ies Ascrj qbdIlI nUM swrw jgq hYrwn ho ho ky vyKdw hY[ dws nwnk ieh AgMmI r~bI Kyf ibAwn krdw hY[2[6[11[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
TODEE, FIFTH MEHL: ​The slanderer, by Gurus Grace, has been turned away. The Supreme Lord God has become merciful; with Shivas arrow, He shot his head off.||1|| Pause || Death, and the noose of death, cannot see me; I have adopted the Path of Truth. I have earned the wealth, the jewel of the Lords Name; eating and spending, it is never used up. || 1 || In an instant, the slanderer was reduced to ashes; he received the rewards of his own actions. Servant Nanak speaks the truth of the scriptures; the whole world is witness to it. ||2 ||6||11|| 

Thursday, 4th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page : 714)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 19, 2007)

*Hukamnama 20th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*] *
*rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq rivdws jI kI* 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​jb hm hoqy qb qU nwhI Ab qUhI mY nwhI ] Anl Agm jYsy lhir mie EdiD jl kyvl jl mWhI ]1] mwDvy ikAw khIAY BRmu AYsw ] jYsw mwnIAY hoie n qYsw ]1] rhwau ] nrpiq eyku isMGwsin soieAw supny BieAw iBKwrI ] ACq rwj ibCurq duKu pwieAw so giq BeI hmwrI ]2] rwj BuieAMg pRsMg jYsy hih Ab kCu mrmu jnwieAw ] Aink ktk jYsy BUil pry Ab khqy khnu n AwieAw ]3] srby eyku AnykY suAwmI sB Gt BuogvY soeI ] kih rivdws hwQ pY nyrY shjy hoie su hoeI ]4]1] 

Sukrvwr, 5 swvx, (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg : 657) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq rivdws jI kI 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​hy mwDo! ijqnw icr AsW jIvW dy AMdr haumY rihMdI hY, auqnw icr qMU Aswfy AMdr prgt nhIN huMdw, pr jdoN qMU pRq`K huMdw hYN qdoN AswfI mYN dUr ho jWdI hY; ies mYN dy htx nwl ieh smJ Aw jWdI hY ik ijvyN bVw qU&wn AwieAW smuMdr lihrW nwl nkw nk Br jWdw hY, pr Asl ivc auh lihrW smuMdr dy pwxI ivc pwxI hI hY iqvyN ieh swry jIAw jMq qyrw hI ivkws hY[1[ hy mwDo! AsW jIvW nMU kuJ Aijhw BulyKw ipAw hoieAw hY ik ieh ibAwn nhIN kIqw jw skdw[ AsIN jo mMnI bYTy hW ik jgq qyry nwloN koeI v`KrI hsqI hY, auh TIk nhIN hY[1[ rhwau[ ijvyN koeI rwjw Awpxy q^q auqy sON jwey, qy, supny ivc mMgqw bx jwey, rwj huMidAw suMidAW auh supny ivc rwj qoN ivCV ky du`KI huMdw hY, iqvyN hI hy mwDo ! qYQoN ivCV ky Aswfw jIvW dw hwl ho irhw hY[2[ ijvyN r`sI qy s`p dw idRStWq hY, ijvyN sony qoN bxy hoey AnykW kVy vyK ky BulyKw pY jwey ik sonw hI keI iksm dw hMudw hY, iqvyN AswnMU BulyKw bixAw ipAw hY ik ieh jgq qYQoN v`Krw hY, pr qMU mYnMU hux kuJ kuJ Byq jxw id`qw hY[ hux auh purwxI ivqkry vwlI g`l mYQoN AwKI nhIN jWdI Bwv, hux mYN ieh nhIN AwKdw ik jgq qYQoN v`KrI hsqI hY[3[ hux qW rivdws AwKdw hY ik auh pRBU-Ksm AnykW rUp bxw ky swirAW ivc ie`k Awp hI hY, sB GtW ivc Awp hI bYTw jgq dy rMg mwx irhw hY[ dUr nhIN, myry h`Q qoN BI nyVy hY, jo kuJ jgq ivc vrq irhw hY, ausy dI rzw ivc ho irhw hY[4[1[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
RAAG SORATH, THE WORD OF DEVOTEE RAVI DAAS JEE:
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:​When I am in my ego, then You are not with me. Now that You are with me, there is no egotism within me. The wind may raise up huge waves in the vast ocean, but they are just water in water. || 1 || O Lord, what can I say about such an illusion? Things are not as they seem. || 1 || Pause || It is like the king, who falls asleep upon his throne, and dreams that he is a beggar. His kingdom is intact, but separated from it, he suffers in sorrow. Such is my own condition. || 2 || Like the story of the rope mistaken for a snake, the mystery has now been explained to me. Like the many bracelets, which I mistakenly thought were gold; now, I do not say what I said then. || 3 || The One Lord is pervading the many forms; He enjoys Himself in all hearts. Says Ravi Daas, the Lord is nearer than our own hands and feet. Whatever will be, will be. || 4 || 1 || 

Friday, 5th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 657)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hukamnama 21th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 21, 2007, Saturday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*soriT <> siqgur pRswid ]* ​bhu prpMc kir pr Dnu ilAwvY ] suq dwrw pih Awin lutwvY ]1] mn myry BUly kptu n kIjY ]AMiq inbyrw qyry jIA pih lIjY ]1]rhwau ]iCnu iCnu qnu CIjY jrw jnwvY ] qb qyrI Ek koeI pwnIE n pwvY ]2] khqu kbIru koeI nhI qyrw ] ihrdY rwmu kI n jpih svyrw ]3]9] 

SnIvwr, 6 swvx, (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 656) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :soriT <> siqgur pRswid ] ​keI qrHW dIAW T`gIAW krky qUM prwieAw mwl ilAwauNdw hYN, qy ilAw ky Awpxy pu`qr qy vhutI dy hvwly kr dyNdw hY[1[ hy myry Bu`ly hoey mn! rozI Awidk dI ^wqr iksy nwl DoKw &ryb nWh kirAw kr[ Aw^r nUM iehnW mMd krmW dw lyKw qyrI AwpxI ijMd qoN hI ilAw jwxw hY[rhwau[vyK iehnW T`gIAW ivc hI sihjy sihjy qyrw Awpxw srIr kmzor huMdw jw irhw hY, buFypy dIAW inSwnIAW Aw rhIAW hn, jdoN qUM bu`Fw ho igAw qy ih`lx-jogw nWh irhw qdoN iehnW ivcoN, ijnHW dI ^wqr T`gI krdw hYN, iksy ny qyry bu`k ivc pwxI vI nhIN pwxw[2[ qYnUM kbIr AwKdw hY- hy ijMdy! iksy ny BI qyrw swQI nhIN bxnw[ ie`k pRBU hI Asl swQI hY[ qUM vyly isr huxy huxy aus pRBU nUM ikauN Awpxy ihrdy ivc nhIN ismrdI[3[9[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORATH: ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU: ​Practicing great hypocrisy, he acquires the wealth of others. Returning home, he squanders it on his wife and children. || 1 || O my mind, do not practice deception, even inadvertently. In the end, your own soul shall have to answer for its account. || 1 || Pause || Moment by moment, the body is wearing away, and old age is asserting itself. And then, when you are old, no one shall pour water into your cup. || 2 || Says Kabeer, no one belongs to you. Why not chant the Lords Name in your heart,when you are still young?||3||9 || 

saturday, 6th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 656)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hukamnama 23th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]*
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, 
serif][July 23, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST] [/FONT]  *[/FONT]

*rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq kbIr jI kI Gru 1* 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​jb jrIAY qb hoie Bsm qnu rhY ikrm dl KweI ] kwcI gwgir nIru prqu hY ieAw qn kI iehY bfweI ]1] kwhy BeIAw iPrqO PUilAw PUilAw ] jb ds mws aurD muK rhqw so idnu kYsy BUilAw ]1] rhwau ] ijau mDu mwKI iqau sToir rsu joir joir Dnu kIAw ] mrqI bwr lyhu lyhu krIAY BUqu rhn ikau dIAw ]2] dyhurI lau brI nwir sMig BeI AwgY sjn suhylw ] mrGt lau sBu logu kutMbu BieE AwgY hMsu Akylw ]3] khqu kbIr sunhu ry pRwnI pry kwl gRs kUAw ] JUTI mwieAw Awpu bMDwieAw ijau nlnI BRim sUAw ]4]2] 

somvwr, 8 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 654) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq kbIr jI kI Gru 1 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​mrn ipCoN jy srIr icKw ivc swiVAw jwey qW ieh suAwh ho jWdw hY, jy kbr ivc itikAw rhy qW kIiVAW dw dl ies nMU Kw jWdw hY[ ijvyN k`cy GVy ivc pwxI pYNdw hY qy GVw gl ky pwxI bwhr inkl jWdw hY, iqvyN suAws mu`k jwx qy srIr ivcoN BI ijMd inkl jWdI hY, so, ies srIr dw ieqnw ku hI mwx hY ijhVw k`cy GVy dw[1[ hy BweI! qMU iks g`ly hMkwr ivc AwPirAw iPrdw hYN? qYnMU auh smW ikauN Bul igAw hY jdoN qMU mW dy pyt ivc ds mhIny aultw itikAw irhw sYN ? rhwau[ ijvyN m`KI PulW dw rs joV joV ky Sihd iek`Tw krdI hY, iqvyN mUrK bMdy ny sr&y kr kr ky Dn joiVAw pr Aw^r auh ibgwnw hI ho igAw[ mOq AweI, qW sB iehI AwKdy hn  lY c`lo, lY c`lo, hux ieh bIq cuikAw hY, bhuqw icr Gr r`Kx dw koeI lwB nhIN[2[ Gr dI bwhrlI dlIz qk vhutI aus murdy dy nwl jWdI hY, AgWh s`jx im`qr cu`k lYNdy hn, mswxW qk prvwr dy bMdy qy hor lok jWdy hn, pr prlok ivc qW jIv-Awqmw iek`lw hI jWdw hY[3[ kbIr AwKdw hY-hy bMdy! sux, qMU aus KUh ivc if`gw ipAw hYN ijs nMU mOq ny GyirAw hoieAw hY Bwv, mOq Av`S AwauNdI hY[ pr, qMU Awpxy Awp nMU ies mwieAw nwl bMnH r`iKAw hY ijs nwl swQ nhIN inBxw, ijvyN qoqw mOq dy fr qoN Awpxy Awp nMU nlnI nwl cMboV r`Kdw hY (not-nlnI nwl cMbVnw qoqy dI PwhI dw kwrn bxdw hY, mwieAw nwl cMbVy rihxw mnu`K dI Awqmk mOq dw kwrn bxdw hY[4[2[ Sbd dw Bwv:-mwieAw dw mwx kUVw hY, iksy cIz nwl BI swQ sdw nhIN inBdw[ mwieAw dw moh sgoN mnu`K dI Awqmk mOq dw kwrn bxdw hY, ijvyN nlnI nwl cMbV ky qoqw ibgwnI kYd ivc Psdw hY[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
RAAG SORATH, THE WORD OF DEVOTEE KABEER JEE, FIRST HOUSE:
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:​When the body is burnt, it turns to ashes; if it is not cremated, then it is eaten by armies of worms. The unbaked clay pitcher dissolves, when water is poured into it; this is also the nature of the body. || 1 || Why, O Siblings of Destiny, do you strut around, all puffed up with pride? Have you forgotten those days, when you were hanging, face down, for ten months? || 1 || Pause || Like the bee which collects honey, the fool eagerly gathers and collects wealth. At the time of death, they shout, Take him away, take him away! Why leave a ghost lying around? || 2 || His wife accompanies his to the threshold, and his friends and companions beyond. All the people and relatives go as far as the cremation grounds, and then, the soul-swan goes on alone. || 3 || Says Kabeer, listen, O mortal being: you have been seized by Death, and you have fallen into the deep, dark pit. You have entangled yourself in the false wealth of Maya, like the parrot caught in the trap. || 4 || 2 || 

Monday, 8th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 654)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 23, 2007)

*Hukamnama 24th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 24, 2007, Tuesday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*sUhI mhlw 3 ]* ​kwieAw kwmix Aiq suAwil@au ipru vsY ijsu nwly ] ipr scy qy sdw suhwgix gur kw sbdu sm@wly ] hir kI Bgiq sdw rMig rwqw haumY ivchu jwly ]1] vwhu vwhu pUry gur kI bwxI ] pUry gur qy aupjI swic smwxI ]1] rhwau ] kwieAw AMdir sBu ikCu vsY KMf mMfl pwqwlw ] kwieAw AMdir jgjIvn dwqw vsY sBnw kry pRiqpwlw ] kwieAw kwmix sdw suhylI gurmuiK nwmu sm@wlw ]2] kwieAw AMdir Awpy vsY AlKu n liKAw jweI ] mnmuKu mugDu bUJY nwhI bwhir Bwlix jweI ] siqguru syvy sdw suKu pwey siqguir AlKu idqw lKweI ]3] kwieAw AMdir rqn pdwrQ Bgiq Bry BMfwrw ] iesu kwieAw AMdir nauKMf ipRQmI hwt ptx bwjwrw ] iesu kwieAw AMdir nwmu nau iniD pweIAY gur kY sbid vIcwrw ]4] kwieAw AMdir qoil qulwvY Awpy qolxhwrw ] iehu mnu rqnu jvwhr mwxku iqs kw molu APwrw ] moil ikq hI nwmu pweIAY nwhI nwmu pweIAY gur bIcwrw ]5] gurmuiK hovY su kwieAw KojY hor sB Brim BulweI ] ijs no dyie soeI jnu pwvY hor ikAw ko kry cqurweI ] kwieAw AMdir Bau Bwau vsY gur prswdI pweI ]6] kwieAw AMdir bRhmw ibsnu mhysw sB Epiq ijqu sMswrw ] scY Awpxw Kylu rcwieAw Awvw gauxu pwswrw ] pUrY siqguir Awip idKwieAw sic nwim insqwrw ]7] sw kwieAw jo siqguru syvY scY Awip svwrI ] ivxu nwvY dir FoeI nwhI qw jmu kry KuAwrI ] nwnk scu vifAweI pwey ijs no hir ikrpw DwrI ]8]2] 

mglvwr, 9 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 754) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :sUhI mhlw 3 ] ​hy BweI! gurU dI bwxI dI brkiq nwl kWieAW ivc pRBU-pqI Aw v`sdw hY, auh kWieAW-iesqRI bhuq suMdr bx jWdI hY[ jyhVI jIv-iesqRI gurU dy Sbd nMU Awpxy ihrdy ivc vswauNdI hY, sdw-iQr pRBU-pqI dy imlwp dy kwrn auh sdw leI suhwg Bwg vwlI bx jWdI hY[ hy BweI! bwxI dI brkiq nwl jyhVw mnu`K Awpxy AMdroN haumY swV lYYNdw hY, auh sdw vwsqy prmwqmw dI BgqI dy rMg ivc rMigAw jWdw hY[1[ hy BweI! pUry gurU dI bwxI DMn hY DMn hY [ ieh bwxI pUry gurU dy ihrdy ivcoN pYdw huMdI hY, Aqy jyhVw mnu`K ies nMU Awpxy ihrdy ivc vswauNdw hY aus nMU sdw iQr rihx vwly prmwqmw ivc lIn kr dyNdI hY[1[ rhwau[ hy BweI! KMfW, mMflW, pwqwlW swry jgq dw hryk suK aus srIr dy AMdr Aw v`sdw hY, ijs srIr ivc jgq dw jIvn auh dwqwr-pRBU prgt ho jWdw hY jo swry jIvW dI pwlxw krdw hY[ jyhVw mn`uK gurU dI Srn pY ky prmwqmw dw nwm Awpxy ihrdy ivc vswauNdw hY aus dI kWieAW-iesqRI sdw suKI rihMdI hY[2[ hy BweI! ies srIr ivc pRBU Awp hI v`sdw hY, pr auh AidRSt hY sDwrn qOr qy vyiKAw nhIN jw skdw[ Awpxy mn dy ip~Cy qurn vwlw mUrK mnu`K ieh Byq nhIN smJdw, aus pRBU nMU bwhr jMgl Awidk ivc l`Bx qur pYNdw hY[ jyhVw mnu`K gurU dI Srn Aw pYNdw hY, auh sdw Awqmk AwnMd mwxdw hY ikauNik jyhVw BI mnu`K gurU dI Srn Aw ipAw gurU ny aus nMU AidRSt prmwqmw aus dy AMdr v`sdw ivKw id`qw[3[ hy BweI! prmwqmw dI BgqI mwno rqn pdwrQ hY iehnW rqnW pdwrQW dy ^zwny ies mnu`K srIr ivc Bry pey hn[ ies srIr dy AMdr hI mwno swrI DrqI dy h`t bwzwr qy Sihr v`s rhy hn[ gurU dI bwxI dI brkiq nwl mnu`K AMdr hI nwm Dn ivhwJdw hY[ gurU dy Sbd dy rwhIN ivcwr kr ky ies srIr dy ivcoN hI prmwqmw dw nwm pRwpq ho jWdw hY jyhVw mwno DrqI dy nO hI ^zwny hY[4[ hy BweI! ies mnu`uKw srIr ivc nwm-rqn dI prK krn vwlw pRBU Awp hI v`sdw hY, auh Awp prK kr ky nwm-rqn dI prK dI jwc isKwauNdw hY, ijs mnu`K nMU jwc isKw dyNdw hY, aus dw ieh mn mwno rqn vrgw jvwhr moqI vrgw kImqI bx jWdw hY[ ieqnw kImqI bx jWdw hY ik aus dw mu`l nhIN pY skdw[ aus mnu`K nMU smJ pY jWdI hY ik prmwqmw dw nwm iksy dunIAwvI kImq nwl nhIN iml skdw[siqgurU dI bwxI dI ivcwr dI brkiq nwl prmwqmw dw nwm imldw hY[5[ hy BweI! jyhVw mnu`K gurU dI Srn pYNdw hY auh prmwqmw dy nwm dI pRwpqI vwsqy Awpxy srIr nMU hI Kojdw hY[ bwkI dI lukweI Btkxw ivc pY ky kurwhy peI rihMdI hY[ prmwqmw Awp ijs mnu`K nMU Awpxy nwm dI dwiq dyNdw hY, auhI mnu`K pRwpq krdw hY[ koeI BI mnu`K gurU dI Srn qoN ibnw hor koeI isAwxp nhIN kr skdw ijs nwl nwm pRwpq kr sky[ gurU dI ikrpw nwl hI nwm pRwpq huMdw hY[ ijs nMU pRwpq hMudw hY aus dy srIr ivc prmwqmw dw fr-Adb Aqy ipAwr Aw v`sdw hY[6[ hy BweI! ies srIr ivc auh prmwqmw v`s irhw hY, ijs qoN bRhmw, ibSn, iSv Aqy hor swrI isRStI dI auqp`qI hoeI hY[ sdw-iQr pRBU ny ieh jgq Awpxw iek qmwSw ricAw hoieAw hY ieh jMmx mrn iek iKlwrw iKlwr id`qw hY[ ijs mnu`K nMU pUry gurU ny ieh AslIAq ivKw id`qI, sdw-iQr pRBU dy nwm ivc juV ky aus mnu`K dw pwr-auqwrw ho igAw[7[ hy BweI! auhI srIr sPl hY jyhVw gurU dI Srn pYNdw hY[ aus srIr nMU sdw iQr rihx vwly krqwr ny Awp sohxw bxw id`qw[ prmwqmw dy nwm qoN ibnw prmwqmw dy dr qy Kloxw nhIN imldw[ qdoN Ajyhy mnu`K nMU jmrwj ^uAwr krdw hY[ hy nwnk! ijs mnu`K auqy prmwqmw Awp ikrpw krdw hY, aus nMU Awpxw sdw-iQr nwm b^Sdw hY iehI aus vwsqy sB qoN vfI ie`zq hY[8[2[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SOOHEE, THIRD MEHL: ​The body-bride is very beautiful; she dwells with her Husband Lord. She becomes the happy soul-bride of her True Husband Lord, contemplating the Word of the Gurus Shabad. The Lords devotee is forever attuned to the Lords Love; her ego is burnt away from within. || 1 || Waaho! Waaho! Blessed, blessed is the Word of the Perfect Gurus Bani. It wells up and springs forth from the Perfect Guru, and merges into Truth. || 1 || Pause || Everything is within the Lord  the continents, worlds and nether regions. The Life of the World, the Great Giver, dwells within the body; He is the Cherisher of all. The body-bride is eternally beautiful; the Gurmukh contemplates the Naam. || 2 || The Lord Himself dwells within the body; He is invisible and cannot be seen. The foolish self-willed manmukh does not understand; he goes out searching for the Lord externally. One who serves the True Guru is always at peace; the True Guru has shown me the Invisible Lord. || 3 || Within the body there are jewels and precious treasures, the over-flowing treasure of devotion. Within this body are the nine continents of the earth, its markets, cities and streets. Within this body are the nine treasures of the Naam; contemplating the Word of the Gurus Shabad, it is obtained. || 4 || Within the body, the Lord estimates the weight; He Himself is the weigher. This mind is the jewel, the gem, the diamond; it is absolutely priceless. The Naam, the Name of the Lord, cannot be purchased at any price; the Naam is obtained by contemplating the Guru. || 5 || One who becomes Gurmukh searches this body; all others just wander around in confusion. That humble being alone obtains it, unto whom the Lord bestows it. What other clever tricks can anyone try? Within the body, the Fear of God and Love for Him abides; by Gurus Grace, they are obtained. || 6 || Within the body, are Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva, from whom the whole world emanated. The True Lord has staged and contrived His own play; the expanse of the Universe comes and goes. The Perfect True Guru Himself has made it clear, that emancipation comes through the True Name. || 7 || That body, which serves the True Guru, is embellished by the True Lord Himself. Without the Name, the mortal finds no place of rest in the Court of the Lord; he shall be tortured by the Messenger of Death. O Nanak, true glory is bestowed, when the Lord showers His Mercy. || 8 || 2 || 

Tuesday, 9th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 754)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hukamnama 25th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 25, 2007, Wednesday 05:30 AM. IST] *
*sloku m: 3 ]* ​ry jn auQwrY dibEhu suiqAw geI ivhwie ] siqgur kw sbdu suix n jwigE AMqir n aupijE cwau ] srIru jlau gux bwhrw jo gur kwr n kmwie ] jgqu jldw ifTu mY haumY dUjY Bwie ] nwnk gur srxweI aubry scu min sbid iDAwie ]1] m: 3 ] sbid rqy haumY geI soBwvMqI nwir ] ipr kY BwxY sdw clY qw binAw sIgwru ] syj suhwvI sdw ipru rwvY hir vru pwieAw nwir ] nw hir mrY n kdy duKu lwgY sdw suhwgix nwir ] nwnk hir pRB myil leI gur kY hyiq ipAwir ]2] pauVI ] ijnw guru goipAw Awpxw qy nr buirAwrI ] hir jIau iqn kw drsnu nw krhu pwipst hiqAwrI ] Eih Gir Gir iPrih kusuD min ijau Drkt nwrI ] vfBwgI sMgiq imly gurmuiK svwrI ] hir mylhu siqgur dieAw kir gur kau bilhwrI ]23] 

bu`Dvwr, 10 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg : 651) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :sloku m: 3 ] ​moh-rUp auQwry dy d`by hoey hy BweI! qyrI aumr s`uiqAW hI guzr geI hY; siqgurU dw Sbd sux ky qYnMU jwg nhIN AweI qy nw hI ihrdy ivc nwm jpx dw cwau aupijAw hY[ guxW qoN s`Kxw srIr sV jwey jo siqgurU dI d`sI hoeI kwr nhIN krdw; ies qrHW dw sMswr mYN haumYN ivc qy mwieAw dy moh ivc sVdw vyiKAw hY[ hy nwnk! gurU dy Sbd dy rwhIN s`cy hrI nMU mn ivc ismr ky jIv siqgurU dI Srn pY ky ies haumY ivc sVn qoN bcdy hn[1[ ijs dI haumY siqgurU dy Sbd ivc rMgy jwx nwl dUr ho jWdI hY auh jIv-rUpI nwrI soBwvMqI hY; auh nwrI Awpxy pRBU-pqI dy hukm ivc sdw qurdI hY, iesy krky aus dw iSMgwr sPl smJo[ ijs jIv-iesqRI ny pRBU-pqI l`B ilAw hY, aus dI ihrdy-rUp syj sMudr hY, ikauNik aus nMU pqI sdw imilAw hoieAw hY, auh iesqRI sdw suhwg vwlI hY ikauNik aus dw pqI pRBU kdy mrdw nhIN, ies leI auh kdy duKI nhIN huMdI[ hy nwnk! gurU dy ipAwr ivc aus dI ibRqI hox krky pRBU ny aus nMU Awpxy nwl imlwieAw hY[2[ jo mnu`K ipAwry siqgurU dI inMdw krdy hn, auh bhuq BYVy hn, r`b imhr hI kry[ hy BweI! aunHW dw drSn nwh kro, auh bVy pwpI qy h`iqAwry hn; mnoN Koty auh AwdmI ivBcwrn iesqRI vWg Gr-Gr iPrdy hn[ vfBwgI mn`uK siqgurU dI invwjI hoeI gurmuKW dI sMgq ivc imldy hn[ hy hrI! mYN sdky hW siqgurU qoN, myhr krky siqgurU nMU imlw[23[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SHALOK, THIRD MEHL: ​O man, you have been tormented by a nightmare, and you have passed your life in sleep. You did not wake to hear the Word of the True Gurus Shabad; you have no inspiration within yourself. That body burns, which has no virtue, and which does not serve the Guru. I have seen that the world is burning, in egotism and the love of duality. O Nanak, those who seek the Gurus Sanctuary are saved; within their minds, they meditate on the True Word of the Shabad. || 1 || THIRD MEHL: Attuned to the Word of the Shabad, the soul-bride is rid of egotism, and she is glorified. If she walks steadily in the way of His Will, then she is adorned with decorations. Her couch becomes beautiful, and she constantly enjoys her Husband Lord; she obtains the Lord as her Husband. The Lord does not die, and she never suffers pain; she is a happy soul-bride forever. O Nanak, the Lord God unites her with Himself; she enshrines love and affection for the Guru. || 2 || PAUREE: Those who conceal and deny their Guru, are the most evil people. O Dear Lord, let me not even see them; they are the worst sinners and murderers. They wander from house to house, with impure minds, like wicked, forsaken women. But by great good fortune, they may meet the Company of the Holy; as Gurmukhs, they are reformed. O Lord, please be kind and let me meet the True Guru; I am a sacrifice to the Guru. || 23 || 

Wednesday, 10th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 651)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hukamnama 26th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 26, 2007, Thursday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*soriT mhlw 5 ]* ​qwpu gvwieAw guir pUry ] vwjy Anhd qUry ] srb kilAwx pRiB kIny ] kir ikrpw Awip dIny ]1]bydn siqguir Awip gvweI ] isK sMq siB srsy hoey hir hir nwim iDAweI ] rhwau ] jo mMgih so lyvih ] pRB ApixAw sMqw dyvih ] hir goivdu pRiB rwiKAw ] jn nwnk swcu suBwiKAw]2]6]70] 

vIrvwr, 11 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg : 626) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :soriT mhlw 5 ] ​pUry gurU ny hir-nwm dI dvweI dy ky ijs mnu`K dy AMdroN qwp dUr kr id`qw, aus dy AMdr Awqmk AwnMd dy mwnoN iek-rs vwjy v`jx l`g pey[ pRBU ny ikrpw krky Awp hI aus swry suK AwnMd b^S id`qy[1[ hy BweI! swry is`K sMq prmwqmw dw nwm ismr ismr ky AwnMd-BrpUr hoey rihMdy hn[ ijs ny BI prmwqmw dw nwm ismirAw, gurU ny Awp aus dI hryk pIVw dUr kr id`qI[ rhwau[hy pRBU! qyry dr qoN qyry sMq jn jo kuJ BI mMgdy hn, auh hwsl kr lYNdy hn[ qUM Awpxy sMqW nUM Awp sB kuJ dyNdw hYN[ hy BweI! bwlk hir-goibMd nUM BI pRBU ny Awp bcwieAw hY, iksy dyvI Awidk ny nhIN[ hy dws nwnk! AwK- mYN qW sdw iQr rihx vwly pRBU dw nwm hI aucwrdw hW[2[6[70[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORATH, FIFTH MEHL:​The Perfect Guru has dispelled the fever. The unstruck melody of the sound current resounds. God has bestowed all comforts. In His Mercy, He Himself has given them. || 1 || The True Guru Himself has eradicated the disease. All the Sikhs and Saints are filled with joy, meditating on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. || Pause || They obtain that which they ask for. God gives to His Saints. God saved Hargobind. Servant Nanak speaks the Truth. || 2 || 6 || 70 || 

Thursday, 11th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 626)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hukamnama 27th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 27, 2007, Friday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*soriT mhlw 5 ]* ​ismir ismir pRB Bey Andw duK klys siB nwTy ] gun gwvq iDAwvq pRBu Apnw kwrj sgly sWTy ]1] jgjIvn nwmu qumwrw ] gur pUry dIE aupdysw jip Baujlu pwir auqwrw ] rhwau ] qUhY mMqRI sunih pRB qUhY sBu ikCu krxYhwrw ] qU Awpy dwqw Awpy Bugqw ikAw iehu jMqu ivcwrw ]2] ikAw gux qyry AwiK vKwxI kImiq khxu n jweI ] pyiK pyiK jIvY pRBu Apnw Acrju qumih vfweI ]3] Dwir AnugRhu Awip pRB smI piq miq kInI pUrI ] sdw sdw nwnk bilhwrI bwCau sMqw DUrI ]4]13]63] 

Su`krvwr, 12 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg : 625) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :soriT mhlw 5 ] ​hy pRBU qyrw nwm ismr ismr ky ismrn krn vwly mnu`K pRsMn-ic`q ho jWdy hn, auhnW dy AMdroN swry du`K-klyS dUr ho jWdy hn[ hy BweI! v@f-BwgI mnu`K Awpxy pRBU dy gux gWidAW Aqy aus dw iDAwn DridAW Awpxy swry kMm svwr lYNdy hn[1[hy pRBU! qyrw nwm jgq dy jIvW nMU Awqmk jIvn dyx vwlw hY[ pUry siqgurU ny ijs mnu`K nMU qyrw nwm ismrn dw aupdyS id`qw, auh mnu`K nwm jp ky sMswr-smuMdr qoN pwr lMG igAw[1[rhwau[ hy pRBU! qMU Awp hI Awpxw slwhkwr hYN, qMU Awp hI hryk jIv nMU dwqW dyx vwlw hYN, qMU Awp hI hryk jIv ivc bYTw pdwrQW nMMU Bogx vwlw hYN[ ies jIv dI koeI pWieAW nhIN hY[2[ hy pRBU! mY qyry gux AwK ky ibAwn krn jogw nhIN hW[ qyrI kdr-kImq d`sI nhIN jw skdI[ qyrw vf`px hYrwn kr dyx vwlw hY[ hy BweI! mnu`K Awpxy pRBU dw drSn kr kr ky Awqmk jIvn pRwpq kr lYNdw hY[3[ hy pRBU! hy suAwmI! qMU Awp hI jIv auqy ikrpw kr ky aus nMU lok prlok ivc ie`zq b^Sdw hYN, aus nMu pUrI Akl dy dyNdw hYN[ hy nwnk! AwK-hy pRBU! mYN sdw hI qYQoN kurbwn jWdw hW[ mYN qyry dr qoN sMq jnW dy crnW dI DUV mMgdW hW[4[13[63[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORATH, FIFTH MEHL: ​Remembering, remembering God in meditation, bliss ensues, and one is rid of all suffering and pain. Singing the Glorious Praises of God, and meditating on Him, all my affairs are brought into harmony. || 1 || Your Name is the Life of the world. The Perfect Guru has taught me, that by meditating, I cross over the terrifying world-ocean. || Pause || You are Your own advisor; You hear everything, God, and You do everything. You Yourself are the Giver, and You Yourself are the Enjoyer. What can this poor creature do? || 2 || Which of Your Glorious Virtues should I describe and speak of? Your value cannot be described. I live by beholding, beholding You, O God. Your glorious greatness is wonderful and amazing! || 3 || Granting His Grace, God my Lord and Master Himself saved my honor, and my intellect has been made perfect. Forever and ever, Nanak is a sacrifice, longing for the dust of the feet of the Saints. || 4 || 13 || 63 || 

Friday, 12th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 625)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hukamnama 28th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 28, 2007, Saturday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*sUhI mhlw 5 ]* ​jw kY dris pwp koit auqwry ] Bytq sMig iehu Bvjlu qwry ]1] Eie swjn Eie mIq ipAwry ] jo hm kau hir nwmu icqwry ]1] rhwau ] jw kw sbdu sunq suK swry ] jw kI thl jmdUq ibdwry ]2] jw kI DIrk iesu mnih sDwry ] jw kY ismrix muK aujlwry ]3] pRB ky syvk pRiB Awip svwry ] srix nwnk iqn@ sd bilhwry ]4]7]13] 

SnIvwr, 13 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 739) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :sUhI mhlw 5 ] ​hy BweI! (auh sMq jn hI myry ipAwry im`qr hn) ijnHW dy drsn nwl koRVW pwp lih jWdy hn, (ijnHW dy crnW) nwl CuihAW sMswr-smuMdr qoN pwr lMG jweIdw hY [1[hy BweI! jyhVy (sMq jn) mY prmwqmw dw nwm cyqy krWdy hn auh (hI) myry s`jx hn, auh (hI) myry ipAwry im`qr hn [1[rhwau[hy BweI! (auhI hn myry im`qr) ijnHW dw bcn suxidAW swry suK pRwpq ho jWdy hn, ijnHW dI thl kIiqAW jmdUq (BI) nws ho jWdy hn [2[hy BweI! (auhI hn myry im`qr) ijnHW dI (id`qI hoeI) DIrj (myry) ies mn  shwrw dyNdI hY, ijnHW (dy id`qy hoey hir-nwm) dy ismrn nwl (lok prlok ivc) mUMh aujlw huMdw hY [3[hy nwnk! pRBU ny Awp hI Awpxy syvkW dw jIvn sohxw bxw id`qw hY [ hy BweI! auhnW syvkW dI srn pYxw cwhIdw hY, auhnW qoN sdw kurbwn hoxw cwhIdw hY [4[7[13[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SOOHEE, FIFTH MEHL:​By the Blessed Vision of their Darshan, millions of sins are erased. Meeting with them, this terrifying world-ocean is crossed over || 1 || They are my companions, and they are my dear friends, who inspire me to remember the Lords Name. || 1 || Pause || Hearing the Word of His Shabad, I am totally at peace. When I serve Him, the Messenger of Death is chased away. || 2 || His comfort and consolation soothes and supports my mind. Remembering Him in meditation, my face is radiant and bright. || 3 || God embellishes and supports His servants. Nanak seeks the Protection of their Sanctuary; he is forever a sacrifice to them. || 4 || 7 || 13 || 

Saturday, 13th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi) (Page: 739)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hukamnama 30th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 30, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*soriT mhlw 5 ]* ​gux gwvhu pUrn AibnwsI kwm koD ibKu jwry ] mhw ibKmu Agin ko swgru swDU sMig auDwry ]1] pUrY guir myitE Brmu AMDyrw ] Bju pRym Bgiq pRBu nyrw ] rhwau ] hir hir nwmu inDwn rsu pIAw mn qn rhy AGweI ] jq kq pUir rihE prmysru kq AwvY kq jweI ]2] jp qp sMjm igAwn qq byqw ijsu min vsY guopwlw ] nwmu rqnu ijin gurmuiK pwieAw qw kI pUrn Gwlw ]3] kil klys imty duK sgly kwtI jm kI Pwsw ] khu nwnk pRiB ikrpw DwrI mn qn Bey ibgwsw ]4]12]23] 

somvwr, 15 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 615) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :soriT mhlw 5 ] ​(hy BweI! pUry gurU dI srn pY ky) srb-ivAwpk nws-rihq pRBU dy gux gwieAw kr [ (jyhVw mnu`K ieh au~dm krdw hY gurU aus dy AMdroN Awqmk mOq ilAwaux vwly) kwm koD (Awidk dI) zhr swV dyNdw hY [ (ieh jgq ivkwrW dI) A`g dw smMudr (hY, ies ivcoN pwr lMGxw) bhuq kTn hY (is&iq-swlwh dy gIq gwx vwly mnu`K  gurU) swD sMgiq ivc (r`K ky, ies smMudr ivcoN) pwr lMGw dyNdw hY [1[ hy BweI! pUry gurU dI srn pau [ jyhVw mnu`K pUry gurU dI srn ipAw pUry gurU ny (aus dw) Brm imtw id`qw, (aus dw mwieAw dy moh dw) hnyrw dUr kr id`qw [ (hy BweI! qU BI gurU dI srn pY ky) pRym-BrI BgqI nwl pRBU dw Bjn kirAw kr, (qY) pRBU AMg-sMg (id`s peygw) [rhwau[hy BweI! prmwqmw dw nwm (swry rsW dw ^zwnw hY, jyhVw mnu`K gurU dI srn pY ky ies) ^zwny dw rs pINdw hY, aus dw mn aus dw qn (mwieAw dy rsW vloN) r`j jWdy hn [ aus  hr QW prmwqmw ivAwpk id`s pYNdw hY [ auh mnu`K iPr nwh jMmdw hY nwh mrdw hY [2[ hy BweI! ijs mnu`K ny gurU dI srn pY ky nwm rqn l`B ilAw, aus dI (Awqmk jIvn vwlI) myhnq kwmXwb ho geI [ (gurU dI rwhIN) ijs mnu`K dy mn ivc isRStI dw pwlx-hwr Aw v`sdw hY, auh mnu`K AslI jp qp sMjm dw Byq smJx vwlw ho jWdw hY auh mnu`K Awqmk jIvn dI sUJ dw igAwqw ho jWdw hY [3[ hy nwnk! AwKijs mnu`K auqy pRBU ny myhr kIqI (aus  pRBU ny gurU imlw id`qw, qy) aus dw mn aus dw qn Awqmk AwnMd nwl pRPulq ho igAw [ aus mnu`K dI jmW vwlI PwhI k`tI geI (aus dy gloN mwieAw dy moh dI PwhI k`tI geI jo Awqmk mOq ilAw ky jmW dy v`s pWdI hY), aus dy swry du`K klyS kSt dUr ho gey [4[12[23[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORATH, FIFTH MEHL:​Sing the Glorious Praises of the Perfect, Imperishable Lord, and the poison of sexual desire and anger shall be burnt away. You shall cross over the awesome, arduous ocean of fire, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. || 1 || The Perfect Guru has dispelled the darkness of doubt. Remember God with love and devotion; He is near at hand. || Pause || Drink in the sublime essence, the treasure of the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, and your mind and body shall remain satisfied. The Transcendent Lord is totally permeating and pervading everywhere; where would He come from, and where would He go? || 2 || One whose mind is filled with the Lord, is a person of meditation, penance, self-restraint and spiritual wisdom, and a knower of reality. The Gurmukh obtains the jewel of the Naam; his efforts come to perfect fruition. || 3 || All his struggles, sufferings and pains are dispelled, and the noose of death is cut away from him. Says Nanak, God has extended His Mercy, and so his mind and body blossom forth. || 4 || 12 || 23 || 

Monday, 15th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 615)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hukamnama 31th July 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[July 31, 2007, Tuesday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq kbIr jI kI Gru 1* 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​jb jrIAY qb hoie Bsm qnu rhY ikrm dl KweI ] kwcI gwgir nIru prqu hY ieAw qn kI iehY bfweI ]1] kwhy BeIAw iPrqO PUilAw PUilAw ] jb ds mws aurD muK rhqw so idnu kYsy BUilAw ]1] rhwau ] ijau mDu mwKI iqau sToir rsu joir joir Dnu kIAw ] mrqI bwr lyhu lyhu krIAY BUqu rhn ikau dIAw ]2] dyhurI lau brI nwir sMig BeI AwgY sjn suhylw ] mrGt lau sBu logu kutMbu BieE AwgY hMsu Akylw ]3] khqu kbIr sunhu ry pRwnI pry kwl gRs kUAw ] JUTI mwieAw Awpu bMDwieAw ijau nlnI BRim sUAw ]4]2] 

mMglvwr, 16 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 654) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq kbIr jI kI Gru 1 
<> siqgur pRswid ] ​mrn ipCoN jy srIr icKw ivc swiVAw jwey qW ieh suAwh ho jWdw hY, jy kbr ivc itikAw rhy qW kIiVAW dw dl ies nMU Kw jWdw hY[ ijvyN k`cy GVy ivc pwxI pYNdw hY qy GVw gl ky pwxI bwhr inkl jWdw hY, iqvyN suAws mu`k jwx qy srIr ivcoN BI ijMd inkl jWdI hY, so, ies srIr dw ieqnw ku hI mwx hY ijhVw k`cy GVy dw[1[ hy BweI! qMU iks g`ly hMkwr ivc AwPirAw iPrdw hYN? qYnMU auh smW ikauN Bul igAw hY jdoN qMU mW dy pyt ivc ds mhIny aultw itikAw irhw sYN ? rhwau[ ijvyN m`KI PulW dw rs joV joV ky Sihd iek`Tw krdI hY, iqvyN mUrK bMdy ny sr&y kr kr ky Dn joiVAw pr Aw^r auh ibgwnw hI ho igAw[ mOq AweI, qW sB iehI AwKdy hn  lY c`lo, lY c`lo, hux ieh bIq cuikAw hY, bhuqw icr Gr r`Kx dw koeI lwB nhIN[2[ Gr dI bwhrlI dlIz qk vhutI aus murdy dy nwl jWdI hY, AgWh s`jx im`qr cu`k lYNdy hn, mswxW qk prvwr dy bMdy qy hor lok jWdy hn, pr prlok ivc qW jIv-Awqmw iek`lw hI jWdw hY[3[ kbIr AwKdw hY-hy bMdy! sux, qMU aus KUh ivc if`gw ipAw hYN ijs nMU mOq ny GyirAw hoieAw hY Bwv, mOq Av`S AwauNdI hY[ pr, qMU Awpxy Awp nMU ies mwieAw nwl bMnH r`iKAw hY ijs nwl swQ nhIN inBxw, ijvyN qoqw mOq dy fr qoN Awpxy Awp nMU nlnI nwl cMboV r`Kdw hY (not-nlnI nwl cMbVnw qoqy dI PwhI dw kwrn bxdw hY, mwieAw nwl cMbVy rihxw mnu`K dI Awqmk mOq dw kwrn bxdw hY[4[2[ Sbd dw Bwv:-mwieAw dw mwx kUVw hY, iksy cIz nwl BI swQ sdw nhIN inBdw[ mwieAw dw moh sgoN mnu`K dI Awqmk mOq dw kwrn bxdw hY, ijvyN nlnI nwl cMbV ky qoqw ibgwnI kYd ivc Psdw hY[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
RAAG SORATH, THE WORD OF DEVOTEE KABEER JEE, FIRST HOUSE:
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:​When the body is burnt, it turns to ashes; if it is not cremated, then it is eaten by armies of worms. The unbaked clay pitcher dissolves, when water is poured into it; this is also the nature of the body. || 1 || Why, O Siblings of Destiny, do you strut around, all puffed up with pride? Have you forgotten those days, when you were hanging, face down, for ten months? || 1 || Pause || Like the bee which collects honey, the fool eagerly gathers and collects wealth. At the time of death, they shout, Take him away, take him away! Why leave a ghost lying around? || 2 || His wife accompanies his to the threshold, and his friends and companions beyond. All the people and relatives go as far as the cremation grounds, and then, the soul-swan goes on alone. || 3 || Says Kabeer, listen, O mortal being: you have been seized by Death, and you have fallen into the deep, dark pit. You have entangled yourself in the false wealth of Maya, like the parrot caught in the trap. || 4 || 2 || 

Tuesday, 16th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 654)


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hukamnama 1st August 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar*

*[August 1, 2007, Wednesday 04:45 AM. IST] *
*soriT mhlw 5 ]* ​ihrdY nwmu vswiehu ] Gir bYTy gurU iDAwiehu ] guir pUrY scu kihAw ] so suKu swcw lihAw ]1] Apunw hoieE guru imhrvwnw ] And sUK kilAwx mMgl isau Gir Awey kir iesnwnw ] rhwau ] swcI gur vifAweI ] qw kI kImiq khxu n jweI ] isir swhw pwiqswhw ] gur Bytq min Emwhw ]2] sgl prwCq lwQy ] imil swDsMgiq kY swQy ] gux inDwn hir nwmw ] jip pUrn hoey kwmw ]3] guir kIno mukiq duAwrw ] sB isRsit krY jYkwrw ] nwnk pRBu myrY swQy ] jnm mrx BY lwQy ]4]2]52] 

bu`Dvwr, 17 swvx (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 621) 

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :soriT mhlw 5 ] ​hy BweI! ijnHW mnu`KW auqy ipAwrw gurU dieAwvwn huMdw hY, auh mnu`K nwm-jl nwl mn  pivq kr ky Awqmk AwnMd suK ^uSIAW nwl BrpUr ho ky AMqr-Awqmy itk jWdy hn (ivkwrW AwidkW vl BtkxoN ht jWdy hn) [rhwau[ hy BweI! Awpxy ihrdy ivc prmwqmw dw nwm vsweI r`Ko [ AMqr-Awqmy itk ky gurU dw iDAwn DirAw kro [ ijs mnu`K  pUry gurU ny sdw-iQr hir-nwm (dy ismrn) dw aupdyS id`qw, aus ny auh Awqmk AwnMd pRwpq kr ilAw jo sdw kwiem rihMdw hY [1[ hy BweI! gurU dI Awqmk au~cqw sdw-iQr rihx vwlI hY, aus dI kdr-kImq nhIN d`sI jw skdI [ gurU (dunIAw dy) Swh dy isr au~qy pwiqSwh hY [ gurU  imilAW mn ivc (hrI-nwm ismrn dw) cwau pYdw ho jWdw hY [2[ hy BweI! gurU dI sMgiq ivc iml ky swry pwp lih jWdy hn, (gurU dI sMgiq dI brkiq nwl) swry guxW dy ^zwny hir-nwm  jp jp ky (izMdgI dy) swry mnorQ sPl ho jWdy hn [3[ hy BweI! gurU ny (hir-nwm ismrn dw iek AYsw) drvwzw iqAwr kr id`qw hY (jo ivkwrW qoN ^lwsI (krw dyNdw hY) [ (gurU dI ies dwiq dy kwrn) swrI isRStI (gurU dI) soBw krdI hY [ hy nwnk! (AwKgurU dI ikrpw nwl hir-nwm ihrdy ivc vswieAW) prmwqmw myry AMg-sMg (v`sdw pRqIq ho irhw hY) myry jnm mrn dy swry fr lih gey hn [4[2[52[ 
[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] 
SORATH, FIFTH MEHL:​Enshrine the Naam, the Name of the Lord, within your heart; sitting within your own home, meditate on the Guru. The Perfect Guru has spoken the Truth; the True Peace is obtained only from the Lord. || 1 || My Guru has become merciful. In bliss, peace, pleasure and joy, I have returned to my own home, after my purifying bath. || Pause || True is the glorious greatness of the Guru; His worth cannot be described. He is the Supreme Overlord of kings. Meeting with the Guru, the mind is enraptured. || 2 || All sins are washed away, meeting with the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. The Lords Name is the treasure of excellence; chanting it, ones affairs are perfectly resolved. || 3 || The Guru has opened the door of liberation, and the entire world applauds Him with cheers of victory. O Nanak, God is always with me; my fears of birth and death are gone. || 4 || 2 || 52 || 

Wednesday, 17th Saawan (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)(Page: 621)


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Oct 8, 2007)

soriT mhlw 3 duqukI ]​inguixAw no Awpy bKis ley BweI siqgur kI syvw lwie ] siqgur kI syvw aUqm hY BweI rwm nwim icqu lwie ]1] hir jIau Awpy bKis imlwie ] guxhIx hm AprwDI BweI pUrY siqguir ley rlwie ] rhwau ] kaux kaux AprwDI bKisAnu ipAwry swcY sbid vIcwir ] Baujlu pwir auqwirAnu BweI siqgur byVY cwiV ]2] mnUrY qy kMcn Bey BweI guru pwrsu myil imlwie ] Awpu Coif nwau min visAw BweI joqI joiq imlwie ]3] hau vwrI hau vwrxY BweI siqgur kau sd bilhwrY jwau ] nwmu inDwnu ijin idqw BweI gurmiq shij smwau ]4] gur ibnu shju n aUpjY BweI pUChu igAwnIAw jwie ] siqgur kI syvw sdw kir BweI ivchu Awpu gvwie ]5] gurmqI Bau aUpjY BweI Bau krxI scu swru ] pRym pdwrQu pweIAY BweI scu nwmu AwDwru ]6] jo siqguru syvih Awpxw BweI iqn kY hau lwgau pwie ] jnmu svwrI Awpxw BweI kulu BI leI bKswie ]7] scu bwxI scu sbdu hY BweI gur ikrpw qy hoie ] nwnk nwmu hir min vsY BweI iqsu ibGnu n lwgY koie ]8]2]
somvwr, 24 A`sU (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)​(AMg: 638)


​
SORAT’H, THIRD MEHL, DU-TUKAS:​
He Himself forgives the worthless, O Siblings of Destiny; He commits them to the service of the True Guru. Service to the True Guru is sublime, O Siblings of Destiny; through it, one’s consciousness is attached to the Lord’s Name. || 1 || The Dear Lord forgives, and unites with Himself. I am a sinner, totally without virtue, O Siblings of Destiny; the Perfect True Guru has blended me. || Pause || So many, so many sinners have been forgiven, O beloved one, by contemplating the True Word of the Shabad. They got on board the boat of the True Guru, who carried them across the terrifying world-ocean, O Siblings of Destiny. || 2 || I have been transformed from rusty iron into gold, O Siblings of Destiny, united in Union with the Guru, the Philosopher’s Stone. Eliminating my self-conceit, the Name has come to dwell within my mind, O Siblings of Destiny; my light has merged in the Light. || 3 || I am a sacrifice, I am a sacrifice, O Siblings of Destiny, I am forever a sacrifice to my True Guru. He has given me the treasure of the Naam; O Siblings of Destiny, through the Guru’s Teachings, I am absorbed in celestial bliss. || 4 || Without the Guru, celestial peace is not produced, O Siblings of Destiny; go and ask the spiritual teachers about this. Serve the True Guru forever, O Siblings of Destiny, and eradicate self-conceit from within. || 5 || Under Guru’s Instruction, the Fear of God is produced, O Siblings of Destiny; true and excellent are the deeds done in the Fear of God. Then, one is blessed with the treasure of the Lord’s Love, O Siblings of Destiny, and the Support of the True Name. || 6 || I fall at the feet of those who serve their True Guru, O Siblings of Destiny. I have fulfilled my life, O Siblings of Destiny, and my family has been saved as well. || 7 || The True Word of the Guru’s Bani, and the True Word of the Shabad, O Siblings of Destiny, are obtained only by Guru’s Grace. O Nanak, with the Name of the Lord abiding in one’s mind, no obstacles stand in one’s way, O Siblings of Destiny. || 8 || 2 ||
Monday, 24th Assu (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)​(Page: 638)​


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 8, 2007)

Gosh, Prabhjyotsaini ji!

Thanks for posting this. Gurvinder_janu ji had been posting the hukam everyday. Looks like the last time was August. Now I am wondering -- Where is Gurvinder_janu? I hope all is OK with her.


----------



## Sherab (Oct 8, 2007)

Gurvinder-ji is fine.

If you mean lu4vr or whoever they thread starter is )no disrespect intended) i have no idea.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 8, 2007)

Sherab ji,

Thank you for the re-assurance. Luv4u started this thread, but then Gurvinder ji picked it up. I always read the hukam, but from the Sri Harminder Sahib site. Nonetheless watching the development of the thread itself.


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Oct 9, 2007)

soriT mhlw 5 Gru 1 iqquky​iks hau jwcI iks AwrwDI jw sBu ko kIqw hosI ] jo jo dIsY vfw vfyrw so so KwkU rlsI ] inrBau inrMkwru Bv KMfnu siB suK nv iniD dysI ]1] hir jIau qyrI dwqI rwjw ] mwxsu bpuVw ikAw swlwhI ikAw iqs kw muhqwjw ] rhwau ] ijin hir iDAwieAw sBu ikCu iqs kw iqs kI BUK gvweI ] AYsw Dnu dIAw suKdwqY inKuit n kb hI jweI ] Andu BieAw suK shij smwxy siqguir myil imlweI ]2] mn nwmu jip nwmu AwrwiD Anidnu nwmu vKwxI ] aupdysu suix swD sMqn kw sB cUkI kwix jmwxI ] ijn kau ik®pwlu hoAw pRBu myrw sy lwgy gur kI bwxI ]3] kImiq kauxu krY pRB qyrI qU srb jIAw dieAwlw ] sBu ikCu kIqw qyrw vrqY ikAw hm bwl gupwlw ] rwiK lyhu nwnku jnu qumrw ijau ipqw pUq ikrpwlw ]4]1]
mMglvwr, 25 A`sU (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)​(AMg: 608)​

SORAT’H, FIFTH MEHL, FIRST HOUSE, TI-TUKAS:​
Who should I ask? Who should I worship? All were created by Him. Whoever appears to be the greatest of the great, shall ultimately be mixed with the dust. The Fearless, Formless Lord, the Destroyer of Fear bestows all comforts, and the nine treasures. || 1 || O Dear Lord, Your gifts alone satisfy me. Why should I praise the poor helpless man? Why should I feel subservient to him? || Pause || All things come to one who meditates on the Lord; the Lord satisfies his hunger. The Lord, the Giver of peace, bestows such wealth, that it can never be exhausted. I am in ecstasy, absorbed in celestial peace; the True Guru has united me in His Union. || 2 || O mind, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord; worship the Naam, night and day, and recite the Naam. Listen to the Teachings of the Holy Saints, and all fear of death will be dispelled. Those blessed by God’s Grace are attached to the Word of the Guru’s Bani. || 3 || Who can estimate Your worth, God? You are kind and compassionate to all beings. Everything which You do, prevails; I am just a poor child — what can I do? Protect and preserve Your servant Nanak; be kind to him, like a father to his son. || 4 || 1 ||
Tuesday, 25th Assu (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)​(Page: 608)​


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Oct 10, 2007)

rwgu sUhI AstpdIAw mhlw 4 Gru 2​koeI Awix imlwvY myrw pRIqmu ipAwrw hau iqsu pih Awpu vycweI ]1] drsnu hir dyKx kY qweI ] ik®pw krih qw siqguru mylih hir hir nwmu iDAweI ]1] rhwau ] jy suKu dyih q quJih ArwDI duiK BI quJY iDAweI ]2] jy BuK dyih q ieq hI rwjw duK ivic sUK mnweI ]3] qnu mnu kwit kwit sBu ArpI ivic AgnI Awpu jlweI ]4] pKw PyrI pwxI Fovw jo dyvih so KweI ]5] nwnku grIbu Fih pieAw duAwrY hir myil lYhu vifAweI ]6] AKI kwiF DrI crxw qil sB DrqI iPir mq pweI ]7] jy pwis bhwlih qw quJih ArwDI jy mwir kFih BI iDAweI ]8] jy loku slwhy qw qyrI aupmw jy inMdY q Coif n jweI ]9] jy quDu vil rhY qw koeI ikhu AwKau quDu ivsirAY mir jweI ]10] vwir vwir jweI gur aUpir pY pYrI sMq mnweI ]11] nwnku ivcwrw BieAw idvwnw hir qau drsn kY qweI ]12] JKVu JwgI mIhu vrsY BI guru dyKx jweI ]13] smuMdu swgru hovY bhu Kwrw gurisKu lµiG gur pih jweI ]14] ijau pRwxI jl ibnu hY mrqw iqau isKu gur ibnu mir jweI ]15] ijau DrqI soB kry jlu brsY iqau isKu gur imil ibgsweI ]16] syvk kw hoie syvku vrqw kir kir ibnau bulweI ]17] nwnk kI bynµqI hir pih gur imil gur suKu pweI ]18] qU Awpy guru cylw hY Awpy gur ivcu dy quJih iDAweI ]19] jo quDu syvih so qUhY hovih quDu syvk pYj rKweI ]20] BMfwr Bry BgqI hir qyry ijsu BwvY iqsu dyvweI ]21] ijsu qUM dyih soeI jnu pwey hor inhPl sB cqurweI ]22] ismir ismir ismir guru Apunw soieAw mnu jwgweI ]23] ieku dwnu mMgY nwnku vycwrw hir dwsin dwsu krweI ]24] jy guru iJVky q mITw lwgY jy bKsy q gur vifAweI ]25] gurmuiK bolih so Qwie pwey mnmuiK ikCu Qwie n pweI ]26] pwlw kkru vrP vrsY gurisKu gur dyKx jweI ]27] sBu idnsu rYix dyKau guru Apunw ivic AKI gur pYr DrweI ]28] Anyk aupwv krI gur kwrix gur BwvY so Qwie pweI ]29] rYix idnsu gur crx ArwDI dieAw krhu myry sweI ]30] nwnk kw jIau ipMfu gurU hY gur imil iqRpiq AGweI ]31] nwnk kw pRBu pUir rihE hY jq kq qq gosweI ]32]1]
bu`Dvwr, 26 A`sU (sMmq 539 nwnkSwhI)​(AMg: 757)​

pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :[SIZE=+0]
rwgu sUhI AstpdIAw mhlw 4 Gru 2​hy BweI! jy koeI (s`jx) myrw pRIqm ilAw ky mYƒ imlw dyvy, qW mYN aus dy A`gy Awpxw Awp vyc idAW [1[ hy pRBU! jy qUM (myry auqy) myhr kryN, (mYƒ) gurU imlw dyvyN, qW qyrw drsn krn vwsqy mYN sdw qyrw nwm ismrdw rhWgw [1[rhwau[ hy pRBU! (myhr kr) jy qUM mYƒ suK dyvyN, qW mYN qYƒ hI ismrdw rhW, duK ivc BI mYN qyrI hI AwrwDnw krdw rhW [2[ hy pRBU! jy qUM mYƒ Bu`Kw r`KyN, qW mYN ies BuK ivc hI r`ijAw rhWgw, du`KW ivc mYN suK pRqIq krWgw (qyrI ieh myhr zrUr ho jwey ik mYƒ qyrw drsn ho jwey) [3[ hy pRBU! (qyrw drsn krn dI ^wqr jy loV pey qW) mYN Awpxw srIr Awpxw mn k`t k`t ky swrw Bytw kr idAWgw, A`g ivc Awpxy Awp ƒ swV (BI) idAWgw [4[ hy pRBU! (qyry dIdwr dI ^wqr, qyrIAW sMgqW ƒ) mYN p`KW JlWgw, pwxI FovWgw, jo kuJ qUM mYƒ (Kwx leI) dyvyNgw auhI (^uS ho ky) Kw lvWgw [5[hy pRBU! (qyrw dws) grIb nwnk qyry dr qy Aw if`gw hY, mYƒ Awpxy crnW ivc joV lY, qyrw ieh aupkwr hovygw [6[ hy pRBU! (jy loV pey qW) mYN AwpxIAW A`KW k`F ky (gurU dy) pYrW hyT r`K idAW, mYN swrI DrqI auqy Bwl krW ik Swied ikqy gurU l`B pey [7[ hy pRBU! jy qUM mYƒ Awpxy kol ibTwl leyN, qW qYƒ AwrwDdw rhW, jy qUM mYƒ (D`ky) mwr ky (Awpxy dr qoN) k`F dyvyN, qW BI mYN qyrw hI iDAwn Drdw rhWgw [8[hy pRBU! jy jgq mYƒ cMgw AwKygw, qW (Asl ivc) ieh qyrI hI vifAweI hovygI, jy (qyrI is&iq-swlwh krn qy) dunIAw myrI inMdw krygI, qW BI mYN (qYƒ) C`f ky nhIN jwvWgw [9[ hy pRBU! jy myrI pRIiq qyry pwsy bxI rhy, qW byS`k koeI kuJ BI mYƒ ipAw AwKy [ pr, qyry ivsirAW, hy pRBU! mYN Awqmk mOqy mr jwvWgw [10[ hy pRBU! (qyrw drsn krn dI ^wqr) mYN gurU auqoN kurbwn kurbwn jwvWgw, mYN sMq-gurU dI crnIN pY ky aus ƒ pRsMn krWgw [11[ hy hrI! qyrw drsn krn dI ^wqr (qyrw dws) ivcwrw nwnk kmlw hoieAw iPrdw hY [12[ hy pRBU! (qyrw imlwp pRwpq krn dI ^wqr) mYN gurU dw drsn krn leI J`KV-hnyrI (Awpxy isr auqy) J`lx ƒ BI iqAwr hW, jy mINh vrHn l`g pey qW BI (vrHdy mINh ivc hI) mYN gurU ƒ vyKx leI jwx ƒ iqAwr hW [13[ hy BweI! Kwrw smuMdr BI lMGxw pey, qW BI aus ƒ lMG ky gurU dw is`K gurU dy kol phuMcdw hY [14[ ijvyN pRwxI pwxI qoN imlx qoN ibnw mrn l`g pYNdw hY, iqvyN is`K gurU ƒ imlx qoN ibnw AwpxI Awqmk mOq Aw geI smJdw hY [15[ ijvyN jdoN mINh pYNdw hY qW DrqI sohxI l`gx l`g pYNdI hY, iqvyN is`K gurU ƒ iml ky pRsMn huMdw hY [16[ hy BweI! mYN gurU dy syvk dw syvk bx ky aus dI kwr krn ƒ iqAwr hW mYN aus ƒ bynqIAW kr kr ky (^uSI nwl) s`dWgw [17[ nwnk dI prmwqmw kol bynqI hY (—hy pRBU! mYƒ gurU imlw) gurU ƒ iml ky mYƒ v`fw AwnMd pRwpq huMdw hY [18[ hy pRBU! qUM Awp hI gurU hYN, qUM Awp hI is`K hYN [ mYN gurU dI rwhIN qYƒ hI iDAwauNdw hW [19[ hy pRBU! jyhVy mnu`K qyrI syvw-BgqI krdy hn, auh qyrw hI rUp bx jWdy hn [ qUM Awpxy syvkW dI ie`zq (sdw) r`Kdw AwieAw hYN [20[ hy hrI! qyry kol qyrI BgqI dy ^zwny Bry pey hn [ ijs ƒ qyrI rzw huMdI hY aus ƒ qUM (gurU dI rwhIN ieh ^zwnw) idvWdw hYN [21[hy pRBU! (qyrI BgqI dw ^zwnw pRwpq krn leI) hryk isAwxp-cqurweI ivArQ hY [ auhI mnu`K (ieh ^zwny) hwsl krdw hY ijs ƒ qUM Awp dyNdw hY [22[ hy pRBU! (qyrI myhr nwl) mYN Awpxy gurU ƒ muV muV Xwd kr ky (mwieAw dy moh dI nINd ivc) su`qy hoey Awpxy mn ƒ jgWdw rihMdw hW [23[ [ hy pRBU! (qyry dr qoN qyrw) grIb (dws) nwnk iek dwn mMgdw hY—(myhr kr) mYƒ Awpxy dwsW dw dws bxweI r`K [24[ jy gurU (mYƒ myrI iksy Bu`l dy kwrn) iJVk dyvy,qW aus dI auh iJVk mYƒ ipAwrI hY [ jy gurU myry auqy myhr dI ingwh krdw hY, qW ieh gurU dw aupkwr hY (myry ivc koeI gux nhIN) [25[ gurU dy snmuK rihx vwly mnu`K jyhVy bcn boldy hn, gurU auhnW ƒ prvwn krdw hY [ Awpxy mn dy ip`Cy qurn vwilAW dw boilAw prvwn nhIN huMdw [26[ pwlw hovy, k`kr pey, br& pey, iPr BI gurU dw is`K gurU dw drsn krn jWdw hY [27[ mYN BI idn rwq hr vyly Awpxy gurU dw drsn krdw rihMdw hW [ gurU dy crnW ƒ AwpxIAW A`KW ivc vsweI r`Kdw hW [28[ jy mYN gurU (ƒ pRsMn krn) vwsqy AnykW hI jqn krdw rhW auhI jqn kbUl huMdw hY, jyhVw gurU ƒ psMd AwauNdw hY [29[ hy myry Ksm-pRBU! (myry auqy) myhr kr, mYN idn rwq hr vyly gurU dy crnW dw iDAwn Drdw rhW [30[ nwnk dI ijMd gurU dy hvwly hY, nwnk dw srIr gurU dy crnW ivc hY [ gurU ƒ iml ky mYN iq®pq ho jWdw hW, r`j jWdw hW (mwieAw dI Bu`K nhIN rih jWdI) [31[ (gurU dI ikrpw nwl ieh smJ AwauNdI hY ik) nwnk dw pRBU isRStI dw Ksm hr QW ivAwpk ho irhw hY [32[1[
[/SIZE]


English Translation ​RAAG SOOHEE, ASHTAPADEES, FOURTH MEHL, SECOND HOUSE:​
If only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Darling Beloved; I would sell myself to him. || 1 || I long for the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan. When the Lord shows Mercy unto me, then I meet the True Guru; I meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. || 1 || Pause || If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. || 2 || Even if You give me hunger, I will still feel satisfied; I am joyful, even in the midst of sorrow. || 3 || I would cut my mind and body apart into pieces, and offer them all to You; I would burn myself in fire. || 4 || I wave the fan over You, and carry water for You; whatever You give me, I take. || 5 || Poor Nanak has fallen at the Lord’s Door; please, O Lord, unite me with Yourself, by Your Glorious Greatness. || 6 || Taking out my eyes, I place them at Your Feet; after travelling over the entire earth, I have come to understand this. || 7 || If You seat me near You, then I worship and adore You. Even if You beat me and drive me out, I will still meditate on You. || 8 || If people praise me, the praise is Yours. Even if they slander me, I will not leave You. || 9 || If You are on my side, then anyone can say anything. But if I were to forget You, then I would die. || 10 || I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to my Guru; falling at His Feet, I surrender to the Saintly Guru. || 11 || Poor Nanak has gone insane, longing for the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan. || 12 || Even in violent storms and torrential rain, I go out to catch a glimpse of my Guru. || 13 || Even though the oceans and the salty seas are very vast, the GurSikh will cross over it to get to his Guru. || 14 || Just as the mortal dies without water, so does the Sikh die without the Guru. || 15 || Just as the earth looks beautiful when the rain falls, so does the Sikh blossom forth meeting the Guru. || 16 || I long to be the servant of Your servants; I call upon You reverently in prayer. || 17 || || Nanak offers this prayer to the Lord, that he may meet the Guru, and make yourself peaceful. || 18 || You Yourself are the Guru, and You Yourself are the chaylaa, the disciple; through the Guru, I meditate on You. || 19 || Those who serve You, become You. You preserve the honor of Your servants. || 20 || O Lord, Your devotional worship is a treasure over-flowing. One who loves You, is blessed with it. || 21 || That humble being alone receives it, unto whom You bestow it. All other clever tricks are fruitless. || 22 || Remembering, remembering, remembering my Guru in meditation, my sleeping mind is awakened. || 23 || Poor Nanak begs for this one blessing, that he may become the slave of the slaves of the Lord. || 24 || Even if the Guru rebukes me, He still seems very sweet to me. And if He actually forgives me, that is the Guru’s greatness. || 25 || That which Gurmukh speaks is certified and approved. Whatever the self-willed manmukh says is not accepted. || 26 || Even in the cold, the frost and the snow, the GurSikh still goes out to see his Guru. || 27 || All day and night, I gaze upon my Guru; I install the Guru’s Feet in my eyes. || 28 || I make so many efforts for the sake of the Guru; only that which pleases the Guru is accepted and approved. || 29 || Night and day, I worship the Guru’s Feet in adoration; have Mercy upon me, O my Lord and Master. || 30 || The Guru is Nanak’s body and soul; meeting the Guru, he is satisfied and satiated. || 31 || Nanak’s God is perfectly permeating and all-pervading. Here and there and everywhere, the Lord of the Universe. || 32 || 1 || 
Wednesday, 26th Assu (Samvat 539 Nanakshahi)​(Page: 757)​


----------

